# Quack and da preacher Driveler #213



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Somebody else is going to have to post the music


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Left everybody in the old one


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good one Wy. I fought my way out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Her ya go, Wygro!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2016)

For my people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> For my people.



I'll drink to that, Nic! 

Ol Yankee boys at work call me "civil war veteran". Last week out on the road one of them said, "y'all lost the War".

I responded, "I didn't". 

He shut up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Com'on Dawgs!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Her ya go, Wygro!





Nicodemus said:


> For my people.



Both good ones


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2016)

Be back in the morning, I'm outta hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Dadgum Dawgs just gave the game away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Hold on....the fat lady ain't sang yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Now she has.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Where's MizHawtnet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

MizHawtnetttt????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

Unbelievable!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2016)

I know that somewhere based on the title of this driveler thread......IT JUST HAS A MAJOR POSSIBILITY TO BECOME  A MEGA-HIT TELEVISION COMEDY SHOW born as a result.    I hereby reserve all trademark rights to this upcoming gazillion $$$$$$ money making adventure !!!!  

Sheldon Cooper (Jim Parsons and his $25.5 Million dollar annual salary) doesn't have anything on The Quackster !!!  


PS:  I would like to be a fly on the ceiling in that Preacher's church tomorrow and hear just what his sermon might be about after his encounter with Quack.   


Jeffro, Glad to have you back safely.  You just didn't realize that you were moving through the air so fast earlier today.  I watched as your plane made the eastward circle and banked back to the west for your final approach landing.  I tried to time it perfectly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2016)

In Nashville.   Visiting Aunt or second mother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

It was right on the $ Mike.

Evenin gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2016)

HEY oops.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

Long night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. You got tonight on the down hill slide now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and sleeping Gobblin who is enjoying his Nashville visit.


Blood, somewhere, there must be an armored car in your future because of all of this long hard work that you have been doing.  It might take one of those to bring your money home from the bank.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning EE. Hope you are getting better everyday. Take a stroll through the cafe this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. You got tonight on the down hill slide now.


I guess ... 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and sleeping Gobblin who is enjoying his Nashville visit.
> 
> 
> Blood, somewhere, there must be an armored car in your future because of all of this long hard work that you have been doing.  It might take one of those to bring your money home from the bank.



Or a one way ticket to my funeral!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2016)

central time it is time for coffee.


----------



## cramer (Oct 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> central time it is time for coffee.



you got that right
Where's everybody at?

Thanks G - life saving stuff right cheer


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Good morning, guess everybody is sleeping in this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

Texting with blood Jr .. he has seen 8 deer so far!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

LOL said he had a doe close enough tthat he could smell her.... Nature boy!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Lil Blood is a deer killing machine


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Whoa....talk about sleeping in for few extra!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoa....talk about sleeping in for few extra!



Blame it on jet lag


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Quackmaster is here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Blame it on jet lag



Yep, it all finally caught up to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey erybody !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Afternoon Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey erybody !!!



HEY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Man there was a buncha good looking young chics at the wedding !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Woke up with da shingles this morning ???  Never had 'em before.   Think I might of got 'em from one of those skanks at the wedding...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woke up with da shingles this morning ???  Never had 'em before.   Think I might of got 'em from one of those skanks at the wedding...



Shingles?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Shingles?







That's what Dawn said ???  I Googled them and that's what it looks like, rash looking thang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn said ???  I Googled them and that's what it looks like, rash looking thang.



That would suck.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn said ???  I Googled them and that's what it looks like, rash looking thang.



I hear they hurt pretty bad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I hear they hurt pretty bad





Kinda uncomfortable, but not bad.  Nuttin a good dranky drank can't numb !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda uncomfortable, but not bad.  Nuttin a good dranky drank can't numb !!!



Good deal


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Dranky drank should do it Quackgro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Dang I thought uga won . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I thought uga won . .



Unbelievable outcome in that game and the Clemson-Louisville game also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Was going to put final coat of paint on lower deck, but blew it off to watch dvr'd LSWho game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

MizHawtnet must have a Dawgs hangover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Bout that time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Unbelievable outcome in that game and the Clemson-Louisville game also.





Got that one recorded too !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got that one recorded too !!!



Both exciting games with crazy outcomes, to say the least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizHawtnet must have a Dawgs hangover.




X's 2 .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

tunhalfmohowas Wygro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tunhalfmohowas Wygro !!!



tumohowas now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Evening y'all. I see Quackgro survived the wedding.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Squealers.*

Had a pretty good day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2016)

Erytime Moongro and Ms R go to the lake it drops a foot !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2016)

I beginning to believe Moongro has a old crank phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Moon knows how to grunt'em in.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey bowz an gurlz. Really blows cant see  ya'll at work anymore. Still bleed rednblack. Hope ery 1 doin ok


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't give up all my secrets. I tell Mandy to tell you hey real regular Chris! Hope you are good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey bowz an gurlz. Really blows cant see  ya'll at work anymore. Still bleed rednblack. Hope ery 1 doin ok



Backatcha brother, miss ya postin reglar like.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

back again ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2016)

hungry!!  pretzels and pb


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hungry!!  pretzels and pb



Mustard G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Good Monday moaning. Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday moaning. Blood?



yes dear? life is good tonight .... DB is werkin somewerz else in the plant and I got me 2 general helpers doin all the dirty werk!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin (wherever you are) and to the rest of the driveler nation.

I finally got outside some yesterday for the first time in a couple of weeks now.  I took it easy and went up to the country early yesterday morning and pulled the cards from my trail cameras.  I also had lots of surprises in the total of 6,729 photos too for the past three weeks.  It felt good to breathe some fresh air, but dang it, I still have some congestion in my lungs this morning, along with  hacking cough.   

Moon, I see that those squealers just keep jumping into your cooler too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Are they still looking out for water balloons? Good to hear you are making progress EE. That many pics will take a while to look at!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2016)

vertical and all


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Are they still looking out for water balloons? Good to hear you are making progress EE. That many pics will take a while to look at!



Those will fire back up towards the end of the month or so.... Right now I'm busier than a centipede N a toe counting contest!!! In the middle of upgrading 2 machines PLC's and helping install a new freight elevator! Plus annual preventive maintenance on all my assigned equipment ... All to be completed by the 21st!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2016)

I just watched 2 coyote chase a young deer right through my yard!! I could hear them coming and thought ... It's a little early for a buck to be running a doe !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn said ???  I Googled them and that's what it looks like, rash looking thang.


 That ain't nuttin to play with............... did you have chicken pox when you were a young'un???


blood on the ground said:


> I just watched 2 coyote chase a young deer right through my yard!! I could hear them coming and thought ... It's a little early for a buck to be running a doe !


kill them thangs!!

 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mornin. Think I'll change my avitar. Same reaction after the game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Think I'll change my avitar. Same reaction after the game.





Yep, that made me sick too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Choot em Blood! Morning Keebs, Jeff and Mrs. H. That was a shocker for sure Mrs. H!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Mornin Moonbro, how's MizMoon and her back?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2016)

The cortisone shot seems to be helping somewhat Chief. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

I've noticed that Jag has been using the little push mower a lot lately that my brother brought over here to store. I thought, man that's awesome that he likes to just go cut grass all the time, although it's random areas and scattered everywhere.

Anyway, I just took a ride to the little store close by and on my way I notice a strip about 150'X20' wide out in the pasture that he's mowed.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Choot em Blood! Morning Keebs, Jeff and Mrs. H. That was a shocker for sure Mrs. H!


 Afternoon........... had to spend the a.m. doing that stuff called w.o.r.k.


Jeff C. said:


> I've noticed that Jag has been using the little push mower a lot lately that my brother brought over here to store. I thought, man that's awesome that he likes to just go cut grass all the time, although it's random areas and scattered everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, I just took a ride to the little store close by and on my way I notice a strip about 150'X20' wide out in the pasture that he's mowed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon........... had to spend the a.m. doing that stuff called w.o.r.k.



It did give me an idea though. Thinkinking about going out there and mowing a big ol YUGE swath that spells out....

TRUMP 2016


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

Afternoon all, stooped shingles...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It did give me an idea though. Thinkinking about going out there and mowing a big ol YUGE swath that spells out....
> 
> TRUMP 2016





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, stooped shingles...


 I hear it's very painful.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 3, 2016)

Well guess what I'm still alive and kickin 

Been out chasin deer/elk but with no luck so far finding a 3pt on oneside but either whitetail or muley. Funny how iffin I just got the Kodak theys everywhere but with the Hawkins handy they seem to know. 

Ran into 4 guys on a back country 2 rut road and had a spot to move over and let them by, asked if they had any luck and the driver says " Yea little no Booner but got one"
Looked in the back and they had what looked like a 5x5 bull elk. Congrated them and said any ELK out here is a trophy

Head up the road a little ways found a fairly flat spot to get out and walk, grabbed up the daypack, put a cap on the Hawkins and took a step or 2 heard a noise looked around and a Muley buck jumped up right next to the road  put the binos on him and no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't grow a 3rd point he was just a nice 2x2  I did also see 2 whitetail does with fawns but no buck.

Yesterday nuttin but heck it's like lookin for a needle in a hay stack with sage brush taller then me. Today I go out but right off the bat my amp gauge drops with the head lights on at an idle and I sure as heck don't want to get stranded in the middle of nowhere so cruse back into town. Napa checks All readings are cool reading 14.7 turn on lights 12.7 so guess I'll just cross my fingers. Did spot a muley buck in the pasture as I left but only a spike then later saw maybe a dozen where I don't have permisson but the only buck still wasn't but a 2X2. 

Guess I'll head back out in a bit. I do believe these OLD legs of mine are a couple of inches shorter from all the hikin around. If they are bedded down you'll never see them so you dang near have to kick them in the backside to see them. 

A little view of where I've been.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, stooped shingles...



Dang it, Man! 

What did they prescribe for it Quack?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh can ya tell what I'm not hunting ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Would love to be out there, Mike.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, Man!
> 
> What did they prescribe for it Quack?





Gotta be there around 3ish.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It did give me an idea though. Thinkinking about going out there and mowing a big ol YUGE swath that spells out....
> 
> TRUMP 2016


 Do Ittttt!!!  And then get someone with a drone to take a pic for us!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, stooped shingles...


 bless your heart, I've known folks that have had bouts with that mess........... it ain't for the weak, that's for sure.  Also, one did tell me that going to the beach (salt water) and soaking in Epson salt baths helped........... I sure hate it for you.  Where are you breaking out?


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well guess what I'm still alive and kickin
> 
> Been out chasin deer/elk but with no luck so far finding a 3pt on oneside but either whitetail or muley. Funny how iffin I just got the Kodak theys everywhere but with the Hawkins handy they seem to know.
> 
> ...


that's some purty country!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

That's pretty country for sure Mike!!! Just a little tooo far from home for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Do Ittttt!!!  And then get someone with a drone to take a pic for us!
> 
> bless your heart, I've known folks that have had bouts with that mess........... it ain't for the weak, that's for sure.  Also, one did tell me that going to the beach (salt water) and soaking in Epson salt baths helped........... I sure hate it for you.  Where are you breaking out?
> 
> that's some purty country!





Under my right arm and on my right shoulder blade, ain't much liking it.



Also great views Stonerbro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Under my right arm and on my right shoulder blade, ain't much liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also great views Stonerbro !!!



My sister's daughter had it once. It was awful looking. In about the same place as yours. She was also in a lot of pain. She was in middle school. They said that older people usually get it, but stress can bring it on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey y'all. That time of year again. Inventory. Ughhhh...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sister's daughter had it once. It was awful looking. In about the same place as yours. She was also in a lot of pain. She was in middle school. They said that older people usually get it, but stress can bring it on.





Just hope alkyhol ain't got nuttin to do with it . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2016)

crap?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just hope alkyhol ain't got nuttin to do with it . .


Naw. I'd be ate up with it. 


mudracing101 said:


> Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Under my right arm and on my right shoulder blade, ain't much liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also great views Stonerbro !!!


 Ouch, I sure feel for ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sister's daughter had it once. It was awful looking. In about the same place as yours. She was also in a lot of pain. She was in middle school. They said that older people usually get it, but stress can bring it on.


Yep, major thing is stress!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. That time of year again. Inventory. Ughhhh...


 already???  See ya in a few weeks then.......... I got the cooler & the extra sreeb!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just hope alkyhol ain't got nuttin to do with it . .


naawww man, ain't no way............ 


Jeff C. said:


>


I know, I know.................. NOW I am studying to be a CPO....... Certified Pool Operator, I have to do some online stuff then spend one day in the classroom in November............. I'll get a "stipend" during the months the pool is open............just another notch on me belt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Ouch, I sure feel for ya!
> 
> Yep, major thing is stress!
> 
> ...



just another notch on me belt!

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> just another notch on me belt!
> 
> Heck yeah!!!



Me and Cody are both certified life guards. You go girl.
Only got hired once to use it. Never had to, but I did have to save a teenager black boy from drowning at White Water in Atlanta. He just about drowned me. Neva again unless I love em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Naw. I'd be ate up with it.



H22 said he'd be a whole roof of 40year architecture shingles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Ouch, I sure feel for ya!
> 
> Yep, major thing is stress!
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and Cody are both certified life guards. You go girl.
> Only got hired once to use it. Never had to, but I did have to save a teenager black boy from drowning at White Water in Atlanta. He just about drowned me. Neva again unless I love em.





Why'd you save the knee grow ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

Except for Dawn's cancer specialiast we both share the same Doctor, she's a very attractive black lady from Atlanta and thinks I'm hot ... 


Dawn and I always go in the examining room together, when the Doctor walked in I had my feetz in da stirrups,  she ran out hollering . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

New member "BuddyG" needs to be named Money G . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he'd be a whole roof of 40year architecture shingles.





Lub me some Chris bro !!!  Boy don't play !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why'd you save the knee grow ??


He was a teenager that odously couldnt swim. I couldn't even touch the bottom.Guess what. I told the missing life guards he needs a lifevest. Saw him again without one.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Except for Dawn's cancer specialiast we both share the same Doctor, she's a very attractive black lady from Atlanta and thinks I'm hot ...
> 
> 
> Dawn and I always go in the examining room together, when the Doctor walked in I had my feetz in da stirrups,  she ran out hollering . . .



So what did the Dr say?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he'd be a whole roof of 40year architecture shingles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He was a teenager that odously couldnt swim. I couldn't even touch the bottom.Guess what. I told the missing life guards he needs a lifevest. Saw him again without one.
> 
> 
> So what did the Dr say?





I gotz da shangles,  five 800mg  antiviral pills  a day. 



"odously..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Except for Dawn's cancer specialiast we both share the same Doctor, she's a very attractive black lady from Atlanta and thinks I'm hot ...
> 
> 
> Dawn and I always go in the examining room together, when the Doctor walked in I had my feetz in da stirrups,  she ran out hollering . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Evening folks. Recliner time here at 31220.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2016)

Evening, back at it


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2016)

Dead in here tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dead in here tonight



Mornin bro! Still extremely busy ova here!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Hope it'll slow down for you Bog, maybe they'll send Db back over there with you so you don't have to work so hard


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Hope it'll slow down for you Bog, maybe they'll send Db back over there with you so you don't have to work so hard



Idjit


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, and to anybody else that is awake at this time of the morning.

I agree, it looks mighty "dead" in here overnight and it sounds like a big pot of fresh brewed coffee is needed to get everybody up and awake. 

For whatever reason, I woke up multiple times during the night instead of getting my much needed sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

mee tooo eEEe,

the midnight wake up resulted in being awake for a couple hours.  Coffee sure smells good.

Morning night crew.  Thanks for keeping it real.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Morning Wy,Blood, EE and Gobble. Caught me a few more winks this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoping Mathew gives us a little rain but spares the coast too much damage.

Morning Wy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2016)

We could sure use the rain, don't want anybody to get damage though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2016)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



Good Mornin to ya gobblein. As you've said, some rain sure would be welcomed fro Matthew, but that's all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Morning Chief. Project for the day?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2016)

Well I see that the normal group of exciting drivelers has made their appearances this morning.  How about everybody look toward south Florida and Cuba and take a big breath of air and try to blow this Hurricane a little bit farther to the east.  I don't need any heavy rains and wind damages etc my way.  As long as there is one more cutting of the hay, things will be fine maybe without any heavy rain later this week.

Gobblin, the coffee is great this morning.  I am now fully awake, rocking and rolling, showered, already ate breakfast a couple of hours ago etc and now I will unfortunately be forced to do some serious heavy duty work beginning at 8:15AM today.  I just can't put it off any longer as I have been waiting for 3 weeks to get it done now.  Hopefully, I will have enough strength to get it completed before having to find some more energy. 

I hope that all of you will have a safe day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Project for the day?



Mornin Moon and EE. 

Moonbro, going to get Jag off to work then finish that last coat of paint on the lower deck. I've put it off for too long already. Started on it yesterday, but just wasn't feeling it and put everything away. 

EE, you are probably correct, in order to get some rain out of Matthew someone else will suffer the others effects associated with it. I know you don't need it at this time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2016)

To many days in a row ... Tired of work ... To many days to go!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy National Taco Day!!!!  Pretty cool is the same day as KyDawg's birthday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2016)

Mid Mornin, HEY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Moonbro, Dadgum wind is messin me up for painting deck. I got Jag off to work, came home and jumped right on it. The pecan leaves are blowing down to heavy on it to paint. Going to switch gears I reckon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Whachall eatin?  <-------ramen noodle and stir fry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

They wouldn't have to tell me twice one this one. 

Edisto Beach Police Department
2 hrs · 
We anticipate an evacuation order from Governor Haley this afternoon or in the morning. I encourage everyone to prepare to leave. You do not need to wait for the evacuation to leave.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

bbq pork sammie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bbq pork sammie



That's what I had yesterday. X2


Blackened chicken Alfredo today. X1


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2016)

Shot 'o likker, these shangles DO hurt ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2016)

Anybody know whether or not you can re-freeze fish ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They wouldn't have to tell me twice one this one.
> 
> Edisto Beach Police Department
> 2 hrs ·
> We anticipate an evacuation order from Governor Haley this afternoon or in the morning. I encourage everyone to prepare to leave. You do not need to wait for the evacuation to leave.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Whachall eatin?  <-------ramen noodle and stir fry.


same thing I had yesterday........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Shot 'o likker, these shangles DO hurt ..


what'd the doc tell ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> same thing I had yesterday........
> 
> what'd the doc tell ya?





Taking anti-biotics, I gotz da shangles.


Wouldn't you know I got 84hrs skraight starting tomorrow night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody know whether or not you can re-freeze fish ??



Google says:
Yes, cooked or uncooked fish that has been thawed in the refrigerator can safely be refrozen.

To preserve freshness, refreeze your fish within a few days of thawing. And definitely don't refreeze anything that's been left out for more than two hours, one hour if the temperatures are above 90 degrees.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking anti-biotics, I gotz da shangles.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know I got 84hrs skraight starting tomorrow night.


seriously, get some Epson salt and if nothing else, mix some with water & put on a rag to apply every so often, it'll help with the itch & burn........... darlin', I really, really feel for ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

Wy's avatar makes me lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Discussions have begun about moving the Ga game from Columbia, S.C. Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Discussions have begun about moving the Ga game from Columbia, S.C. Saturday.


We have folks evacuating to here from Jykel Island and going to stay at our RV park............


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

i'm heading out west away from matthew


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

They still don't know where the dang thing is going to track.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They still don't know where the dang thing is going to track.



Now casting with hurricanes is fairly accurate.    Other than that who knows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now casting with hurricanes is fairly accurate.    Other than that who knows.



Copy that, they did say most of the models are coming into agreement somewhat today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, they did say most of the models are coming into agreement somewhat today.



I like looking at models.   















Especially ones with curves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I like looking at models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i'm heading out west away from matthew





That`s the only smart thing you`ve posted in 7 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the only smart thing you`ve posted in 7 years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the only smart thing you`ve posted in 7 years.



That is cold, but could be true.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Just sharpened my EDC, doubt it's Nic sharp, but it will make me leak.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sharpened my EDC, doubt it's Nic sharp, but it will make me leak.



Did you get the porch painted?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you get the porch painted?



No sir, not the rolling part-too many leaves, but I did get all the spaces between the decking painted by hand. Dang roller 1/2" nap would not push enough paint down into gaps and you could see it too obviously. Got the crawl space door (big double door) prepped also for painting tomorrow. After I get back from Jag's Dr. appointment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sharpened my EDC, doubt it's Nic sharp, but it will make me leak.





I spent a little time this afternoon tetchin` up a couple of my blades too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I spent a little time this afternoon tetchin` up a couple of my blades too.



I'll be danged, I've got one of those 3 stone hones also. Mine don't have that fancy lock down mechanism though. I like them files, I reckon they are.

Hmmmm, I do have a set of jeweler's files.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

On closer inspection I see they are fine tuning sharpening rods.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Evening Wy, Chief, Gobble and Nic. I would tell you how sharp it is, but might incur an infraction, so I'll leave it at that. Blood? Quackbro? Hope you are getting some relief from them shingles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

And this is why I love my prepare hubby. We have had a gas shortage lately and they are telling all the folks in this storm to fill up. We are full before the prices rise again.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Evening, won't be no bread or milk for miles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, won't be no bread or milk for miles



That's snow dude. I can make fun of that, but I think this might be serious.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's snow dude. I can make fun of that, but I think this might be serious.



I hope not, but I just heard they closed schools in Augusta for this, think that's a bit extreme


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I hope not, but I just heard they closed schools in Augusta for this, think that's a bit extreme



Possibly not, depending on its track. Matthew is a massive rain producer, besides it's 145mph winds and huge storm surge.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

We will probably get some rain, but we're 2 hrs away from the coast so I doubt the storm surge will effect us


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

My brother in Beaufort sc is who's place I really worry about


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I hope not, but I just heard they closed schools in Augusta for this, think that's a bit extreme



H22 has only been dealing with these for 35 years. This one might need watching.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> My brother in Beaufort sc is who's place I really worry about



He may need to come visit you.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has only been dealing with these for 35 years. This one might need watching.



I will be watching this one as I have to many friends and family members who do live along the coast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> We will probably get some rain, but we're 2 hrs away from the coast so I doubt the storm surge will effect us



Right, I was referring to the rain it has the potential to produce. There's still tropical storm conditions out 185 miles from its center.

EXTENSIVE TO SEVERE FLOODING CAN BE EXPECTED AS MATTHEW IS FORECAST TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES OVER THE SOUTHEAST BAHAMAS WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES.  MATTHEW IS ALSO EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 8 INCHES OVER THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> We will probably get some rain, but we're 2 hrs away from the coast so I doubt the storm surge will effect us



Hurricanes spawn tornados well inland. Huga killed NC with tornados. Just saying.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He may need to come visit you.



He is leaving tomorrow he actually lives on Lady Island and they have a mandatory evacuation by 3, they are also evacuating Hilton Head


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Right, I was referring to the rain it has the potential to produce. There's still tropical storm conditions out 185 miles from its center.
> 
> EXTENSIVE TO SEVERE FLOODING CAN BE EXPECTED AS MATTHEW IS FORECAST TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES OVER THE SOUTHEAST BAHAMAS WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES.  MATTHEW IS ALSO EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 8 INCHES OVER THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hurricanes spawn tornados well inland. Huga killed NC with tornados. Just saying.





True wasn't really thinking about all of the possible spin off storms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

On a lighter note, when I went to NC after Hugo. The liquor stores were empty. I spent hours in a laundry mat washing clothes for the linemen. Drove miles to find power.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> True wasn't really thinking about all of the possible spin off storms.



Water-rain, floods, flash floods, storm surge, tsunamis, kill more people on Earth than any other weather related event.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Hugo was bad, my sister was in Charleston when it hit. She slept through it. Said cars were turned over in the parking lot when she woke up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Our prepped items weren't just bread and milk. Our most important item was fresh water stored in bath tubs, pots and pans, and anything else we had to store it in. You couldn't run down to the grocery store and buy it in gals or cases of bottled water.

There was a very high probability for our water purification plants to be under water.

Of course, we rounded that off with milk, bread, and eggs with plenty of canned goods. Along with batteries, candles, Coleman fuel, ice, etc.,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Hugo was bad, my sister was in Charleston when it hit. She slept through it. Said cars were turned over in the parking lot when she woke up



Really? We went a year later and the damage was still there. Boats on Sullivan's Island covered with sand.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really? We went a year later and the damage was still there. Boats on Sullivan's Island covered with sand.



Yes that's a true story she was staying in a hotel there. Her husband said it sound like a train running through the the hotel. He said the windows looked like they were breathing they moved so much. But my sister was asleep through it all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really? We went a year later and the damage was still there. Boats on Sullivan's Island covered with sand.



"On Sullivans Island September 21 with 135-mph sustained winds (gusts to more than 160-mph)."


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Our prepped items weren't just bread and milk. Our most important item was fresh water stored in bath tubs, pots and pans, and anything else we had to store it in. You couldn't run down to the grocery store and buy it in gals or cases of bottled water.
> 
> There was a very high probability for our water purification plants to be under water.
> 
> Of course, we rounded that off with milk, bread, and eggs with plenty of canned goods. Along with batteries, candles, Coleman fuel, ice, etc.,




In Louisiana you need a boat in your emergency plan


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes that's a true story she was staying in a hotel there. Her husband said it sound like a train running through the the hotel. He said the windows looked like they were breathing they moved so much. But my sister was asleep through it all



I've seen those windows "breathing". Very uncomfortable sight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> In Louisiana you need a boat in your emergency plan



Everybody had 3 or 5


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2016)

They just showed Charleston cars in line for gas and they are out. Thank goodness they hope to have more on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They just showed Charleston cars in line for gas and they are out. Thank goodness they hope to have more on the way.



Yep, it could possibly still make landfall in FL, GA, or SC coasts.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They just showed Charleston cars in line for gas and they are out. Thank goodness they hope to have more on the way.



My brother waited 30 minutes today in line to get gas, and a friend in Hilton Head sent me a picture of cars around the block waiting on gas


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2016)

Prayers going up for all who have been and will be affected by Matthew!

Live from werk ....


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2016)

I flew into Charlotte on 9/23 after Hugo and got a contract to repair cable tv. We did well. Chartered a four seater beachcraft and the pilot was 18 years old.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2016)

I flew the plane back and went over Sanford stadium and watched Georgia's finest marching band practicing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning children!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

ham sammich


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

morning bloodbro

cup of coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. Thanks G.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, Wycliff  and to the rest of the drivelers that are worried just like I am about this crazy Hurricane.  My Daughter advised me last night that they will have to stay in Statesboro all of this week throughout the weekend due to a business commitment by them.  Dear Ole Dad ain't happy about that for sure !!!!   

How about everybody take their fans and point them toward Mathew and turn them on HIGH and try your best to blow that Esso Bee back to the EAST toward Africa again !!!  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as hopefully it will help to get my "rear in gear" shortly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning fellas! Me way up in the air replacing a motor on a Bigg A fan! Safety 3rd!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dang Blood, you asked for a higher position and I see that you have GOT IT NOW !!!!!

Yep, those Big A fans are awesome for sure.  The first time that I saw them was in Texas about 6-8 years ago and this new plant had 16 of them.  That plant covered an entire city block and was brand new construction.  I supplied all of the filtration related products for it.  What is the horsepower on the motor for those?  I'm think that it was a very small HP used and ultimately saved a lot of energy for the Texas plant.

That perch makes for an excellent "water-balloon" assault position.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Blood, you asked for a higher position and I see that you have GOT IT NOW !!!!!
> 
> Yep, those Big A fans are awesome for sure.  The first time that I saw them was in Texas about 6-8 years ago and this new plant had 16 of them.  That plant covered an entire city block and was brand new construction.  I supplied all of the filtration related products for it.  What is the horsepower on the motor for those?  I'm think that it was a very small HP used and ultimately saved a lot of energy for the Texas plant.
> 
> That perch makes for an excellent "water-balloon" assault position.


2hp, not very big at all! Not a good perch ... Once you get discovered they can e-stop the lift and you are pinned down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Mornin boys. Blood done got high on da job.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2016)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2016)

Got a safety meeting this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got a safety meeting this morning



At least blood tethered himself before getting high.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Stonerbro don't do safety meetings.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> At least blood tethered himself before getting high.



you know what they say ... it aint the fall that kills ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> you know what they say ... it aint the fall that kills ya!



Yessir, I used to have no fear of heights....I still don't. It's the ground beneath me I fear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got a safety meeting this morning



OSHA says bloodbro needs to attend one.  They would rail on his stance.



blood on the ground said:


> you know what they say ... it aint the fall that kills ya!





Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I used to have no fear of heights....I still don't. It's the ground beneath me I fear.



STOP just stop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> OSHA says bloodbro needs to attend one.  They would rail on his stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning Wy,EE, Chief and Bloodbro. Didnt have Drunkbro getting high with you last night Blood?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning y'all. Quick drive by. Tell errybody i said hey.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,EE, Chief and Bloodbro. Didnt have Drunkbro getting high with you last night Blood?



He was off somewhere playing his music!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas! Me way up in the air replacing a motor on a Bigg A fan! Safety 3rd!!!


 Cool ride!


Wycliff said:


> Got a safety meeting this morning


 you done sumthin wrong??


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Quick drive by. Tell errybody i said hey.


git back to counting & finish up!

Mornin, gotta go do payroll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Cool ride!
> 
> you done sumthin wrong??
> 
> ...



It would make a nice deer stand!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It would make a nice deer stand!


 If it's quiet enough I'd use it, Miami neighbor built one out of an old scaffolding, that's a booger bear for this old woman to climb any more!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas! Me way up in the air replacing a motor on a Bigg A fan! Safety 3rd!!!



Hey!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> If it's quiet enough I'd use it, Miami neighbor built one out of an old scaffolding, that's a booger bear for this old woman to climb any more!



You ain't old but I'm with ya ... No mo climbing ... I'm a ground hunter now!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning Mud, Keebs and Mrs. H. Tell H I said hey! I tell the guys at our place no lower than digging taters and no higher than pulling corn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

What it iz?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Got this hump day 1/2 over Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got this hump day 1/2 over Chief.



Heard dat Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mrs. Moonpie has me another project. Was given a very large and heavy free standing wood heater. Missing one leg, got to fabricate leg and put heater at one end of outdoor kitchen/bar/hang out spot. Tried to talk her into removable panels. Nope! Wants the heater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mrs. Moonpie has me another project. Was given a very large and heavy free standing wood heater. Missing one leg, got to fabricate leg and put heater at one end of outdoor kitchen/bar/hang out spot. Tried to talk her into removable panels. Nope! Wants the heater.




No squealers this week end.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Doesn't look like a trip the lake is in the cards for me. Howdy Gobble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2016)

What lake do ya'll normally fish moonpie? If you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

We fish Sinclair Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We fish Sinclair Mud.



Cool, Havnt made it there yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Let me know if you are ever up this way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Quack, how's the shingles?'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, how's the shingles?'





Don't think I slept at all last night, Dawn brought me a hydrocodone and a muscle relaxer, that seemed to of helped.  Thanks for asking.   Ready to knock these 7 out.  Blood and Wy are getting pounded with OT...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, how's the shingles?'





Chiefbro if you've ever had the cheekun pox, I would seriously get a anti-shingle shot.  I wouldn't wish this stuff on anybody.




Daaaaaaaang Nic, done run off Hom03 !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ That goes for all my bro's/sistas, if you're in your 50's-60's and have had da cheekun pocks, please get the anti-viral shot.  Shot is no guarantee, BUT it can/will help.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ That goes for all my bro's/sistas, if you're in your 50's-60's and have had da cheekun pocks, please get the anti-viral shot.  Shot is no guarantee, BUT it can/will help.


I've been asking before I turned 50 to get it & they kept telling me I was too young............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro if you've ever had the cheekun pox, I would seriously get a anti-shingle shot.  I wouldn't wish this stuff on anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



Gimme some......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Quack, I just found out about the shot while reading up on it after you first posted about them. I knew they lied dormant in the nervous system as a result of chicken pox, but I didn't know about a vaccine for them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

They afflicted my Mom maybe 3-4 outbreaks and then she never had them again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I've been asking before I turned 50 to get it & they kept telling me I was too young............





My understanding is, your insurance won't pay for it before you're 60.  It ain't exactly cheap..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dang Quackbro! That sounds like some bad stuff! Hope you can weather it ok! Got me thinking about the vaccine now. I'm just past the 60 mark, gonna look into it. Hey Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Quackbro! That sounds like some bad stuff! Hope you can weather it ok! Got me thinking about the vaccine now. Hey Chief.



Hi Moon.....yep sorry to hear our Quackbrogro is suffering with that. Hope I never get them. Might look into that vaccine myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My understanding is, your insurance won't pay for it before you're 60.  It ain't exactly cheap..



Next month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Reckon I'll go paint the other crawl space door. It's a double, I painted one side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Quackbro! That sounds like some bad stuff! Hope you can weather it ok! Got me thinking about the vaccine now. I'm just past the 60 mark, gonna look into it. Hey Chief.





Jeff C. said:


> Hi Moon.....yep sorry to hear our Quackbrogro is suffering with that. Hope I never get them. Might look into that vaccine myself.





You can lay a feather on my infected areas and you might as well throw down a cinder block.  First 2 days weren't bad, but then it kicked in another 3-4 gears..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go paint the other crawl space door. It's a double, I painted one side.





Chiefbro ='s a werkin Kneegrowbro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Chief be a busy man for sure. Gonna make some steak and chicken fajitas tonight. Been cravin Messican lately. That was some good boudin last night Chief. A friend brought it to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2016)

Got to get'er done bro's !!!  Good evening all !!! 


One of ya'll hava BLD for me !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I just found out about the shot while reading up on it after you first posted about them. I knew they lied dormant in the nervous system as a result of chicken pox, but I didn't know about a vaccine for them.



I had them years ago and the chance of a second outbreak is rare but I may get the vaccine anyhow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Blood? Evening Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Another night another fity cents!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro ='s a werkin Kneegrowbro !!!



Been slacking somewhat lately with this cold I've still got. 

Have a good'un brother. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Chief be a busy man for sure. Gonna make some steak and chicken fajitas tonight. Been cravin Messican lately. That was some good boudin last night Chief. A friend brought it to me.



Yessir, but I don't work a full time job like most of you do, Moon. I make a full time living, but that's about it. Wife and I were talkin about some for this weekend. Unfortunately, I'm out of the stuff I usually stock up on when I go to Louisiana.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I had them years ago and the chance of a second outbreak is rare but I may get the vaccine anyhow.



Maybe, my Mom just had them that one time, and I only heard her complain about them 3-4 times during that period. I'm pretty sure they eventually went away though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

Yea chief the only time I remember them really bothering me was when I was under a house in the crawl space cutting old cast iron plumbing and adding some new pvc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yea chief the only time I remember them really bothering me was when I was under a house in the crawl space cutting old cast iron plumbing and adding some new pvc.



Bet that was fun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to get'er done bro's !!!  Good evening all !!!
> 
> 
> One of ya'll hava BLD for me !!





I got you covered. I`ve only had one, but it was my favored whisky, neat, a teaglass full. And this old man might have another just like the first one.

Flyin` high and feelin` mean.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet that was fun.



Oh a laugh a minute.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I got you covered. I`ve only had one, but it was my favored whisky, neat, a teaglass full. And this old man might have another just like the first one.
> 
> Flyin` high and feelin` mean.....



I'm being good I promise.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2016)

Evening, gonna be a busy night tonight


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Evening Wy and Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I got you covered. I`ve only had one, but it was my favored whisky, neat, a teaglass full. And this old man might have another just like the first one.
> 
> Flyin` high and feelin` mean.....



Bring it on...ya old goat!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bring it on...ya old goat!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2016)

The water balloon ninja should be here anytime


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

im herea


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2016)

Feeling a little mischievous tonight .... Might break out da water balloons! Got a hired hand pressure washing a wall right under a Cat walk .... Should make for a nice surprise ...for him!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

It is Thirstyday and the morning quincher is ready


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll have a cup. Morning Gobble, Blood, Wy, EE and Chief. This week is winding down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'll have a cup. Morning Gobble, Blood, Wy, EE and Chief. This week is winding down.



Go ahead and have a second one if needed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2016)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I hope that Quack's pain and discomfort will get better soon because having the shingles is not any fun.  I had what was probably a mild case of them back about 10 years ago and it drove me crazy for about a month or so.  At times, I think that it hurt worse just because you looked at the rash etc.  

Got a few extra winks this morning.  

This dang congestion and hacking cough just does not want to go away.  I'm still taking the medicine for this "crud" and I bet I coughed 300 times yesterday and last night.  My chest still hurts just from the coughing part of it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh, I am also teed off because my GSU Eagles lost their game last night against Arkansas State with 10 seconds left with one of those miracle catches for a touchdown and extra point that beat GSU 27-26.  The game was on ESPN2.

GSU played really sluggish all night long unfortunately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2016)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

EE,  I watched the first half and GSU had no offense.

bloodbro,  morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2016)

Mernin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin'!



Heyyyyy Ms. Purty Eyes..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

morning Ms. keebs 

you too miggy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

homo3 is peeking in too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> homo3 is peeking in too



He's just that kinda prevert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Another one!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2016)

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

The womenz is ignorin me. 

I'm takin my ball back over the sports forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2016)

hdm03 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The womenz is ignorin me.
> 
> I'm takin my ball back over the sports forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2016)

One of the oldest houses on Edisto. Right on the beach. I mean ON the beach. Next door to our little cottage. Guy doesn't live in it. He lives down the street, but everybody on the Island knows him and it's always full of people when he has his famous flags flying on the porch. You can see the flag holders in the 2nd photo on every deck post. Might not make it this time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyy Ms. Purty Eyes..........


 Maaaaan, our RV park is about full of folks evacuating!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Ms. keebs
> 
> you too miggy





mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the oldest houses on Edisto. Right on the beach. I mean ON the beach. Next door to our little cottage. Guy doesn't live in it. He lives down the street, but everybody on the Island knows him and it's always full of people when he has his famous flags flying on the porch. You can see the flag holders in the 2nd photo on every deck post. Might not make it this time.


's that it'll make it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Salisbury steak with gravy, shrooms, and onyuns.....mashed taters on da side with ciabatta bread.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Salisbury steak with gravy, shrooms, and onyuns.....mashed taters on da side with ciabatta bread.


Tried a new flavoring........butter, garlic & soy sauce, basted on baked cheekun, red tater salad & green beans............. not too bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Tried a new flavoring........butter, garlic & soy sauce, basted on baked cheekun, red tater salad & green beans............. not too bad!



Wasn't even that hungry, ate half of it and got Jag to clean up the rest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time for some butt rub.





Keebs said:


> Man I sure do miss you!



That's more like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Dead up in here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

Evening all !! 'Bout ya'lls quitting time !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dead up in here.



It just smells that way. Sorry, just got in, I'll go take a shower.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2016)

Gotta go get tiny terror & pick up some groceries, hoping my cousins in St. Mary's change the minds and come on to Mama's!!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

Got word that da Boss man's mad at me for not attending mandatory meeting this morning.  He's just gonna hafta get ova it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

Newly wedded adopted neice and hubby are on a cruise ship somewhere around Key West riding out Matthew.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Evening folks. Got some friends from Florida and Hilton Head that evacuated to family in Macon. What better reason to fry some squealers and fillets? It's the least me and Mrs. Moonpie could do. I'm always looking for a chance to fire up the Bayou classic. Pics to come in the cafe. Hope all the Gon family is good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Got some friends from Florida and Hilton Head that evacuated to family in Macon. What better reason to fry some squealers and fillets? It's the least me and Mrs. Moonpie could do. I'm always looking for a chance to fire up the Bayou classic. Pics to come in the cafe. Hope all the Gon family is good.




Those folks won't NEVA move back after that fine eatin !! 



Headed in folks, good evening/night all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2016)

evening all that read here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Got some friends from Florida and Hilton Head that evacuated to family in Macon. What better reason to fry some squealers and fillets? It's the least me and Mrs. Moonpie could do. I'm always looking for a chance to fire up the Bayou classic. Pics to come in the cafe. Hope all the Gon family is good.



WTG Moon, shoot I might evacuate to yo house. 

Quackbro, have a good'un. Hope the shingles ain't bothering you too bad.

gobblein, evening. Finally got the last nail in deck painting coffin. 

Almost got the crawl space door done also. Got the inside of one door left and some trim. Need to clean it first and the bugs started nibbling.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well. I reckon I won't see my hubby for a while. Thanks Matthew. On a lighter note. Me and the boy will get to eat out.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2016)

Evening, praying for all the linemen and there families


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. I reckon I won't see my hubby for a while. Thanks Matthew. On a lighter note. Me and the boy will get to eat out.



You and Cody should evacuate to Moons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, praying for all the linemen and there families



Indeed....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Y'all are welcome any time! We had a good greasing tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got word that da Boss man's mad at me for not attending mandatory meeting this morning.  He's just gonna hafta get ova it.



He going to give you a day off ....


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He going to give you a day off ....



Please don't throw me in that briar patch


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Please don't throw me in that briar patch



Yeah no kidding .... 

How many more nights you got brother?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah no kidding ....
> 
> How many more nights you got brother?



7 more I think


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2016)

How many more do you have Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How many more do you have Blood



At least to the 21st maybe more


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> At least to the 21st maybe more




Man, just think of all the lobsters and cell phones you're buying


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Man, just think of all the lobsters and cell phones you're buying



Yep... Paying someone's mortgage! Covering the birth of a few Californians also! Thanks uncle Sam!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

moonbro dun flung a cravin on me for some of that carp he be cookin up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. You sure need some time off Bloodbro! After a while all the days just run together. I guess the day walkers are catching a few more winks this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, (sleeping Gobblin) and to the rest of the Hurricane weary drivelers.

I am still really sleepy this morning and might have to go back and get some more shut-eye before the day gets going too much. I am also coughing like crazy as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, (sleeping Gobblin) and to the rest of the Hurricane weary drivelers.
> 
> I am still really sleepy this morning and might have to go back and get some more shut-eye before the day gets going too much. I am also coughing like crazy as well.



And  you called me sleepy.   Have a cup while the power is still on.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning folks, hope everyone is safe and battened down


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning EE, dang if that crud hasn't hung around way too long! I see Gobble and Wy peeking in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

morning Wybro

Safe and sound here.   Just hoping a little rain spins this far inland.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

moonbro,  I ain't peeking I'm a glaring.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2016)

Gobblin, I think that I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning for sure.  Hopefully, it will help this coughing subside somewhat as well.

I agree that this junk has gone on much too long already but it is stubborn and keeps hanging on even though I am still taking all of the medicine right on schedule.

I am NOT looking forward to the next couple of days as my Daughter and Son-in-law have to stay in Statesboro throughout the weekend due to their previous commitments.  I am afraid that they might end up in this path of destruction.  I am worried enough about the possible damages here in Augusta as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Is there going to be some lootin' in Augusta?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is there going to be some lootin' in Augusta?












You call?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is there going to be some lootin' in Augusta?



Well here in this crime infested city, it happens 24/7/365 BUT I don't plan for it to happen at my house if at all possible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

morning Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dang Wycliff, You are on the ball this morning for sure.  I thought that this guy had died from drowning a few years ago while he was trying to steal some really heavy chains and then swim across the river with them.  It turned out to be more than he could tote !!!!!  I bet those big ole river catfish enjoyed it though.  I thought that I read that story somewhere.  


Good Morning Chief !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You call?



 Ol Looty.



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



Mornin sir gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

chief, what is the next big project?   I know you have to have one on the radar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Mornin EE. 

I'm still feeling the waning effects of that crud I contracted almost 2 weeks ago now when I went to Indy. Not as bad as yours, but it is taking its precious time clearing up. Mine is almost gone, hope yours clears up soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE.
> 
> I'm still feeling the waning effects of that crud I contracted almost 2 weeks ago now when I went to Indy. Not as bad as yours, but it is taking its precious time clearing up. Mine is almost gone, hope yours clears up soon.




Chief, I think that my problem is....that I don't drink enough alcohol to kill all of these nasty germs that has kept this stuff going !!!!  


OH, what is Ole Looty's real name.  Wasn't it Larry or something like that?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning Chief. Ttyl, got to get this lastun out of the way. Stay safe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Ttyl, got to get this lastun out of the way. Stay safe.



Last what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief, what is the next big project?   I know you have to have one on the radar.



Yessir, I reckon I'm going to paint columns on front porch as soon as I come up with a safe and simple way of accomplishing it. It's a weird situation with a couple of steps that don't allow me to get ladder level or close enough to columns to the out side of porch. They are about 12' tall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Wonder if I could duct tape a paint brush onto a stick?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I reckon I'm going to paint columns on front porch as soon as I come up with a safe and simple way of accomplishing it. It's a weird situation with a couple of steps that don't allow me to get ladder level or close enough to columns to the out side of porch. They are about 12' tall.



Builders and architechs never think of such things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Builders and architechs never think of such things.



Sure don't, and I chose the plan. Although, I had to do a lot of filling and grading along the front of house to get the situation I've got. A really flat lot on a slab would've been much better and easier to accomplish this task.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh, I was the builder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure don't, and I chose the plan. Although, I had to do a lot of filling and grading along the front of house to get the situation I've got. A really flat lot on a slab would've been much better and easier to accomplish this task.



If they are not too big around and going back with the same color I've painted from the back side by reaching around.   Have lots of paint on the brush.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If they are not too big around and going back with the same color I've painted from the back side by reaching around.   Have lots of paint on the brush.



Just measured, 34" in circumference at top and are barrel columns. I just found a way to get it done with setting ladder on blocks, but will have to move ladder and blocks around and reset for 4 sides of each  outer column. Only twice on 2 inner columns. Thanks.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

What I would give for some deer stand therapy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Moanin ya'll, had some teenagers get locked into one of our pits last night. Claimed they were taking pictures.  Made 'em sweat it out for a coupla hours before unlocking the gate. 


Started to ask the lil gal what that condom was doing stuck in her ear . .



Sockbro still feeling lousy, (Dawn's had that "junk" for ova a month) Gobblingro be hiney dragging for the caffeine junkies,  Moonbro cooking up some mighty fine groceries for his brethren. Chiefgro gonna kill hisself painting columns . . 


Wybro and Bloodgro making fun of the fat kid again . . Can't lay off da Quack . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, had some teenagers get locked into one of our pits last night. Claimed they were taking pictures.  Made 'em sweat it out for a coupla hours before unlocking the gate.
> 
> 
> Started to ask the lil gal what that condom was doing stuck in her ear . .
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm innocent!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>






Whaaaaaaa ???   Did I miss sumpin ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Always have been ... Jus ax Keebs or Mrs. H!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm innocent!










I'm KANG Quack !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm KANG Quack !!!



Nic said weez kaint clame kang no mo Quackbro!!! Better stop or hill band ya!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

I been mindin my P's an Q's lately!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic said weez kaint clame kang no mo Quackbro!!! Better stop or hill band ya!!!!





Dontcha worry 'bout me and Nic, we're cool !!! 



Call me at home ifn you're unwinding  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaa ???   Did I miss sumpin ??




No sir, just thought it was funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, just thought it was funny.



Sure used to love Pookies summarys.




Mebbe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Good day/night my gro's !!!!  Sleep aides kicking in . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Goodnight children.. have a great Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure used to love Pookies summarys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go for it, you have what it takes!


blood on the ground said:


> Goodnight children.. have a great Friday!


schweet dreams, darlin'!

Hey ya'll it be my Friday!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2016)

Mornin friends 

Much needed rain coming down up/over here think I might take the day off from giving my Hawkins it's walk about ( hope it don't get mad and go off in the truck ) sure thought I was going to get to pull the trigger yesterday just didn't quite work out


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Keebs and LML's. Mike I saw your other post with the mule deer bucks. Maybe you will get to let it bark before the season plays out on you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Keebs and LML's. Mike I saw your other post with the mule deer bucks. Maybe you will get to let it bark before the season plays out on you.



Moon you can't imagine how hard I was tryin to grow a 3rd point. One of the bigger bucks might of had it but I just could never tell for sure and didn't want to make a BIG mistake  Never got a muley with the Hawkins  the 270 yes but not the smokepole, got till Sunday then they close but whitetail will open up in late Nov for 3point buck or a doe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

Mid-mornin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2016)

Shot this very short video just before the siren went off and they took off, there at about the hundred yrd mark thought it was going to be my day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good morning Mrs. H. Dang Mike!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Two of the lovely ladies have checked in.   Morning keebs and MsH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Lots of warnings for the GA/SC Coast, also Jacksonville.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just saw a video of waves washing in like a river on one of the beach accesses at Edisto. NOT GOOD! High tide is at 1:30. Video taken this morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

This too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This too.



That pic is from 2009


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> That pic is from 2009



Stupid FB. It said Matthew. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

nitraM let me get QUANG!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> nitraM let me get QUANG!



You are always one in my eyes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are always one in my eyes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/278137138978231/videos/593870950738180/


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/278137138978231/videos/593870950738180/




That could get bad.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/278137138978231/videos/593870950738180/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Yall have a great weekend, thoughts and prayers for all our coastal brothers and sistas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yall have a great weekend, thoughts and prayers for all our coastal brothers and sistas.



Yessir. 

How's the shingles, Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.
> 
> How's the shingles, Quackbro?





Not bothering me as bad, much better !!!  Thanks for asking !!
Think Dawn and I are about to shake this sinus infection crap too !! 

fifemonights !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Hope all of our southernly friends can get through it ok. Glad you and Ms Dawn are doing better Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

quackgro,  may the shingles be on the mend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bothering me as bad, much better !!!  Thanks for asking !!
> Think Dawn and I are about to shake this sinus infection crap too !!
> 
> fifemonights !!



Mine has been dragging on for almost 2 weeks, bout to clear up it seems.



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Hope all of our southernly friends can get through it ok. Glad you and Ms Dawn are doing better Quackbro.



Howdy Moon, starting to get a little rain here surprisingly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Quackbro. Hope all of our southernly friends can get through it ok. Glad you and Ms Dawn are doing better Quackbro.





gobbleinwoods said:


> quackgro,  may the shingles be on the mend.





Thanks my gro's !!!  Ya'll hava great weekend and a drank for/on me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quackgro,  may the shingles be on the mend.



Roger dat, and no mo outbreaks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks my gro's !!!  Ya'll hava great weekend and a drank for/on me !!



You got it, broski


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Will do Quackbro. Howdy Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it, broski



just for quack's sake I think I'll join you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey Chiefgro, if you do decide to paint the columns, stack all your mattresses up under your landing place...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Gobblein and Moon, no rain-drizzle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefgro, if you do decide to paint the columns, stack all your mattresses up under your landing place...



Ok, I'm going to blame gobblein if I fall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, I'm going to blame gobblein if I fall.



blood has a nice lift that he might loan you.

seriously, tie the ladder off!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting a light drizzle here.  SIL had to evacuate Tybee.  All the motels are full in Sandersville.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2016)

Play time's ova !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Glad I finished tha deck yesterday. Pretty steady light rain....and heavy hitting now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

back when I was young and had no fear I had a 40' wooden ladder have the feet slip as it was angled too flat due to the situation and I rode it down the building.   a couple splinters and no other damage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting lots of rain at the nortjawja mtn cabin.   Enjoying hearing it on the metal roof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood has a nice lift that he might loan you.
> 
> seriously, tie the ladder off!!



I looked at that this morning too....thanks.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting a light drizzle here.  SIL had to evacuate Tybee.  All the motels are full in Sandersville.



I saw an interview with the Mayor of Tybee on the WC today. Probably going under.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

No rain here yet Jeff. Just a little breezy is all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back when I was young and had no fear I had a 40' wooden ladder have the feet slip as it was angled too flat due to the situation and I rode it down the building.   a couple splinters and no other damage.



Except for changing drawers. 

I stepped on a sheet of plywood back in the day on a roof that had only one nail in it temporarily. I went off with and rode it down like a surf board, but it was only about 10'. The other guys on the job site got a kick out of it as I landed on my feet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> No rain here yet Jeff. Just a little breezy is all.



Interesting, gobblein is getting it, I'm getting it in sheets and you aren't. 

Haven't seen rain like this in I don't know when.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Send some my way Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Send some my way Jeff!



I'm really surprised you aren't getting any Moon. Probly will before long. I was beginning to wonder if I would get any from Matthew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Was going to do some shrimps, jalapeño poppers, boudin, pasta salad, some kind of hot and spicy corn dip for the LSU-FLA game tomorrow until they postponed.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Evening, 6 more night after tonight


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good evening Wy. You got to roll over to days after this string of nights? Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Evenin Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Wy. You got to roll over to days after this string of nights? Bloodbro?



No, off for seven days after this run


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2016)

Nuttin this afternoon but 2 two to too tutu young muley does right in the road 

Shoot with Kodak thru windshield, walk several miles on a couple of different places see nothing but a really big Angus bull that someone missed during a round up, swing into town grab beer and smokes and call it a good day cause you atleast saw something


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Interesting, gobblein is getting it, I'm getting it in sheets and you aren't.
> 
> Haven't seen rain like this in I don't know when.



Barely a drop here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Barely a drop here.



Unfortunately, it didn't last long.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Barely a drop here.


Same down here, Hugh. Got into two showers about 11am just heavy enough to wet the concrete and then it was gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Same down here, Hugh. Got into two showers about 11am just heavy enough to wet the concrete and then it was gone.



As dry as we are, I know y'all are about parched down there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Too bad they weren't legal bucks Mike. Still no rain here!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Drizzling here in the 30901


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Drizzling here in the 30901



Y'all should get a good drenchin before it's all said and done.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all should get a good drenchin before it's all said and done.



Yeah sort of expecting that, you have a time frame for it Mig


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Still going


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like the storm has stalled over Savannah Hilton Head area


----------



## The black stick of death (Oct 7, 2016)

It's wet an realy windy here


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like the storm has stalled over Savannah Hilton Head area





The black stick of death said:


> It's wet an realy windy here



Wish it would rain in paulding co!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2016)

Cheese burgers in paradise!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

Sheekun n rice


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

When the boss is away ....


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

Ya'll cooking it up tonight Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll cooking it up tonight Blood



They were great! Would've been better eaten at home with some fries an some cobeer! Drunkbro said that was the first burger he ever had cooked over charcoal .....
Night # 21 my dawgs be hurtin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Welcome to another brand new unused Saturday morning boys and girls!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning Wy and chef Bloodbro. Still no rain at 31220. Headed to the camp this morning cut/split some far wood. Gonna have a full crew of young help. Put a new bar and skip tooth chain on the stihl. It's ready to eat. Sure could use a few cups of Java this morning Gobble, thank ya kindly sir.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

yw moonbro,  I hope that I got some rain in 30055.  We will see when I get home today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all



Mernin boys. Can I get a cup of that black gold?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Good morning Miggy. It has surely helped my outlook for the day. Already on my 2nd cup.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

Good morning fellas, damp and a little windy here still


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Miggy. It has surely helped my outlook for the day. Already on my 2nd cup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning fellas, damp and a little windy here still



I'm hoping for some cooler weather. Mid 70's still just ain't good enough for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm hoping for some cooler weather. Mid 70's still just ain't good enough for me.



I'll take mid 70's if there was some moisture to go with them.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll take mid 70's if there was some moisture to go with them.



Wish I could send you some, I'm soaking wet


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

wonmohowa


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning Wy, MC, BoG , Gobblin and Moon
Thanks for the coffee G
We got rain for about an hour, before dark yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie, Miggy, Cramer and to all of the other Hurricane weary drivelers this morning.


Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it hits the spot for sure.  I'll do my best to only drink a cup or three before I get my rear in gear today.

So far, it is only raining a little BUT absolutely NO wind at all here.  That is fine with me as I don't need any  destruction etc to worry about.  I think that I will take it easy all day today and try to continue to get rid of this "crud".  Hopefully by tomorrow morning, I might feel like going up to the country and check on things.

I hope all of you will have a safe day today.


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning Double E - That crud is going around. Hope you get feeling better
Nyquil or Wild Turkey or both should clear it up.
Knock it dead with Tussy Red


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning guys, hada goot night, just a very light drizzle from time to time.

Get home this morning and the Generac's up and running, I swear a squirrel could toot on a powerline around here and we'd lose power.


Best $$$$ I eva spent !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Haaaay!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning guys, hada goot night, just a very light drizzle from time to time.
> 
> Get home this morning and the Generac's up and running, I swear a squirrel could toot on a powerline around here and we'd lose power.
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning guys, hada goot night, just a very light drizzle from time to time.
> 
> Get home this morning and the Generac's up and running, I swear a squirrel could toot on a powerline around here and we'd lose power.
> 
> ...



keepin' mommy happy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

Mornin....slept in like a newborn baby this Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2016)

Powa's back !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

Power used to go off round here like that Quack, guess they finally got it situated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2016)

Gotta crash, good day bro's . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Wish the powa would go awf here so I could show the little woman my survivalskillz ! I am da best at makin potted meat sammiches ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish the powa would go awf here so I could show the little woman my survivalskillz ! I am da best at makin potted meat sammiches ...



Spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam, SPAAAAM!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam, SPAAAAM!!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....slept in like a newborn baby this Mornin.



I think Deep Purple wrote a song about you

Lazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

cramer said:


> I think Deep Purple wrote a song about you
> 
> Lazy



Sweet child of mine?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm done for the day, crawl space door is done. Gonna kick back and chillax with some college football and some wings tonight.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 8, 2016)

Raining again today and really figured I needed a day off and some potatoe soup sounded good but need some things to make it so took a trip to town and sure enough out in a stubble field ( no permission to hunt anyways) a muley doe and a buck but pretty  sure it's just another 2X2 but the pic is good


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just got in from the camp. Far wood day! At least it was breezy and had plenty of help. Jeff, I just poured my first BLD. Probably not gonna be my last either! Mrs. Moonpie is making a big pot of taco soup. Great pics Mike!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Easy pickings.*

They have been thinning the timber in some places at the camp. Took the tractor and drug em in the shade!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Getting hooked up.*

This is one of the piles they left for us on a loading dock. Drag em out with the tractor. Straight to the shade!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Round one.*

Stacked in the barn. Just need some cold weather!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2016)

Ya'll have a splitter Moonbro, or ya doing by hand ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

I built a splitter about 30 years ago Quackbro. The fireplace at the camp will take a 3ft piece of wood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Spitter.*

No busting wood by hand! I'm married to the malicious firebug! Mz R is cold natured and loves that wood heater!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

How the shangles today Quackbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

Afternoon all.  Back from the mtns and it sure is hot here compared to there.   Bring on Fall!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Howdy Gobble. Bet it was nice up there. I'm looking forward to some cooler temp for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

moon, it sure was nice.   Got some work done yesterday morning then it rained off and on late afternoon into the evening.  

looks like you did a fair amount of labor too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How the shangles today Quackbro?





Mo betta !!  Thanks !!



That time again . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2016)

Good afternoon Chief, LML, Moonpie, Gobblin, Quack and to the rest of you drivelers that are hopefully getting some rest this late afternoon.


Moon, it looks like you and your crew did a bunch of serious log cutting and splitting work today too.  

My Daughter and Son-in-law drove to Augusta this morning because they couldn't do anything as originally planned today because of the Hurricane.  The dang storm blew down a huge oak tree during the night in their yard.   This tree is about 4 feet in diameter and 70-80 feet tall.  I worried all night last night about the possibility of this tree being blown down and crushing their house with them in it.  Thankfully, when it fell it missed the house completely and fell straight away from the house.   

Their power, internet and also cell-phone service was out most all night and they couldn't do anything at home so they drove to Augusta and we had lunch and did some shopping this afternoon as well.  They just left to drive back to Statesboro.  Apparently, Statesboro suffered a heavy amount of damage from the storm as well and will probably take several days to recover somewhat.  Georgia Southern University will be closed on Monday due to the damages incurred in and around Statesboro.

I am so thankful that this tree did not harm them in any way.  Now we just have to get it cut up and completely removed asap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2016)

There will be no shortage of firewood in coastal areas this year.

Glad fam is okay EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There will be no shortage of firewood in coastal areas this year.
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that statement as I remember very well Hugo produced enough firewood to last quite a few years as well.  The trees in South Carolina looked like someone took a heavy duty lawnmower and cut the trees off completely at about 10-30 feet from the ground.
> ...




Thanks and I appreciate that.  I was a basket case during most of the night last night just worrying about them.  We had talked about getting this big oak cut down recently but the estimate was over $1200 for that one big tree so were were still discussing it when this situation came about.  It will now save the money BUT it will take some heavy duty chain saws to cut this big monster up for firewood.  They don't have a fireplace in their house so I told them to see if they could find someone to cut it up and remove it completely for giving them enough firewood to last probably for 1-2 winters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

You are right about that Gobble. Just not a good way to get it! EE I'm sure glad that the tree fell away from their house. Even more so that they are ok. Yeah from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm we getting after it pretty good. I did all of the sawing whilst they split and hauled to the barn. We had a good system going.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2016)

Evening, back at again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

Sounds like everybody ultimately had a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at again



Evenin Wy, didn mean to dis ya, had some fresh cooked hot wings waitin on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2016)

Night.Sweet dreams.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2016)

Getting closer


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Getting closer



Yessir 
Pork roast, mashed taters, green bean casserole wif conbreat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

morning evening howdy drivelers

can you smell that smell?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

morning G-money!
eyernfiteen mo minits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

just an eyer now


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning Wy, Blood and Gobble. Sure can Gobble, that's what got me to stirring.


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

Me to 2 too two, also
Thanks for the coffee G
Morning Wy , Moon , BoG and Gobblin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and Cramer.

I got a few extra winks this morning and I am hoping to go up to the country later this morning and check on things.


I watched a lot of football yesterday and I finally watched the "pixie dust" disappear from those Volunteers.  Up to that point, I would rather have their luck than a boat load of FREE lottery tickets to scratch off !!!!  


Bring on a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin as I need some to get my MOJO awake as well.


Moon, I think that you guys know just how to perform a truly work day at the deer property.  That set up looked great.


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqM5L5JQseI&feature=player_embedded

For Chief when he decides to put feets on da floor


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

probably did that rong


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Good morning Cramer and EE. 60 degrees at 31220 this morning.


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning MP
I tried to get Chief to put that song on yesterday - it will wake you up and take you back
I don't think I did it wright


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

John Cash has a song about sundy mornins don't he?


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

I watched the Vols blow it yesterday too
Normally I would pull for them in a situation like that, but I found myself pullling against Buck waa waa


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> John Cash has a song about sundy mornins don't he?



yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

cramer said:


> I watched the Vols blow it yesterday too
> Normally I would pull for them in a situation like that, but I found myself pullling against Buck waa waa



I never pull for the volsux orange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Mornin to the usual suspects. Coffee sho is good gobblein.

Blood, Wy, and Quack calling it a night.

Moon, got it done at the camp yesterday big time.

EE must be feelin better, headin up to the country.

Cramer rockin and Rollin early in da moanins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Forgot about Lazy Cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Sho feels nice out this Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho feels nice out this Mornin.





Don't it though !!!  Moanin my gro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't it though !!!  Moanin my gro's !!!



Mornin Quack, Thermometer is showing 56 here, not sure of its accuracy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Fity won degrees at the 30132 ranch


----------



## cramer (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like I gotta go to the store if I want morning vittles
Should I get Bisquick or spinach
What you got on the griddle BoG?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Fity won degrees at the 30132 ranch



Yeah, I'm thinking this one may be a tad stingy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

thermometer shows 49 here in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't know what the temp is, but have the doors open at the Shack letting the breeze blow thru, feels GREAT !! 



Later, gotta crash !!   Only treemonights !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know what the temp is, but have the doors open at the Shack letting the breeze blow thru, feels GREAT !!
> 
> 
> 
> Later, gotta crash !!   Only treemonights !!



sleep like a baby quackbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning Blood and Quackbro. Sure feels good this morning. Sitting on the porch just a swinging. R is inside under the covers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2016)

My beloved Edisto. Hope the video loads. Only two houses destroyed. One is across the blvd. 
<style>.mcclatchy-embed{position:relative;padding:40px 0 56.25%;height:0;overflow:hidden;max-width:100%}.mcclatchy-embed iframe{position:absolute;top:0;left:0;width:100%;height:100%}</style><div class="mcclatchy-embed"></div>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My beloved Edisto. Hope the video loads. Only two houses destroyed. One is across the blvd.
> <style>.mcclatchy-embed{position:relative;padding:40px 0 56.25%;height:0;overflow:hidden;max-width:100%}.mcclatchy-embed iframe{position:absolute;top:0;left:0;width:100%;height:100%}</style><div class="mcclatchy-embed"></div>



Sounds and looks like they dodged a bullet for the most part. Glad it was not obliterated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2016)

Loving this night time weather !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Evening Quackbro. It sure has been feeling good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Loving this night time weather !!



Those shorts feeling good I bet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Pinto beans just a simmerin away!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Afternoon gents.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Those shorts feeling good I bet.





I wear 'em as long as I can, but I do keep a pair of sweat pants in my locker just in case !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wear 'em as long as I can, but I do keep a pair of sweat pants in my locker just in case !!



That's what you call those ... I always heard them called skinny jeans

Haaaay Quackbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Howdy Gobble,Jeff and Blood. Pintos sound good. Any cornbread involved?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble,Jeff and Blood. Pintos sound good. Any cornbread involved?



If not, don't admit it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If not, don't admit it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep ...and onion


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2016)

Evening, 4 mo nites after tonite


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Supper


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks good blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Blood done threw down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks good blood



Thanks brother


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Evening Wy and Jeff. Bloodbro that is a fine looking plate! Well played!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2016)

Evening Moon, Chief, and Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2016)

Great .... I got gold toof temps helping me tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

Blood gots the good help toonite


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Blood gots the good help toonite



Nope .... We gone still some hubcaps aftawhile


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Jokers can paint like no tomorrow!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

Blood gonna have spinners on his truck


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Blood gonna have spinners on his truck



yessir ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2016)

They painting the trucks?

grab a cup and fill it full


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

I did go to the country yesterday and was able to do a few things.  It was a beautiful day without a cloud in the sky and it felt great to breathe some fresh air.  However this dang coughing and congestion is driving me crazy again this morning.  

Maybe a cup or three of coffee will help it somewhat.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

Morning, thanks GW


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They painting the trucks?
> 
> grab a cup and fill it full



Morning G


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

EE needs ta start shmokin filtered cigarettes!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> EE needs ta start shmokin filtered cigarettes!



or bubbling the smoke through some water.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

Filtered is easier on the lungs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> EE needs ta start shmokin filtered cigarettes!





gobbleinwoods said:


> or bubbling the smoke through some water.




I promise if any of you see me even thinking about smoking any kind of cigarette, I will have already been dead 3 life times!!!!  I watched my Dad die from lung cancer after he smoked unfiltered camels for 40 years before he decided to quit too late.  There hasn't been enough money printed up yet to convince me to consider smoking.

If I knew that I could get rid of this "crud" by tomorrow, I would consider finding a 21 year old willing female Democrat, then I would eat about 6 energy bars and wash them down with Gatorade, then commence to take a wild ride on her merry-go-round or possibly  Tilt-A-Whirl !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2016)

Here EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

About got this one knocked out!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Morning Wy,Gobble, EE and Bloodbro. Thank ya Gobble. Red headed democrat nicknamed strawberry will give you the best chance EE. Check the texts on your phone Blood. 48 degrees here at 31220!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,Gobble, EE and Bloodbro. Thank ya Gobble. Red headed democrat nicknamed strawberry will give you the best chance EE. Check the texts on your phone Blood. 48 degrees here at 31220!



um ... thanks man ... don't send anymore pics with you in them though ... seriously all at back hair kinda wigs me out a little!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry thought you were into hair. My bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

Mernin boys. Lovin this 45° out there this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. Lovin this 45° out there this mornin.



Mornin Amigo, going to be a beautiful week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. Lovin this 45° out there this mornin.



What record you listenin to?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Mornin day walkers! Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Supper





Dangit man, you eatin like a rich knee grow !!!  Looks GREAT !!


48 in the MON feels awesome !!! 


tumo...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, you eatin like a rich knee grow !!!  Looks GREAT !!
> 
> 
> 48 in the MON feels awesome !!!
> ...



I'm sentenced to life at work ... I need you to take over the family for me! Theys benefits ...  The boy can cut firewood ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sentenced to life at work ... I need you to take over the family for me! Theys benefits ...  The boy can cut firewood ...



Why you giving that task to him?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you giving that task to him?



That's true.... I will put it up for bids!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's true.... I will put it up for bids!



All I keep thinking is; "cute blonde and gravy n biscuits for breakfast every morning". Dr. Miggy's got this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I keep thinking is; "cute blonde and gravy n biscuits for breakfast every morning". Dr. Miggy's got this.



It was staged ... Everything came from Martin's so don't expect that every day bro! Good luck with the maw n law!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It was staged ... Everything came from Martin's so don't expect that every day bro! Good luck with the maw n law!



I thought the Maw n Law was in Miami?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought the Maw n Law was in Miami?



On her way back next munt!!! It's been six months?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going to check some cameras and then hit the hay... Y'all have a good day today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I keep thinking is; "cute blonde and gravy n biscuits for breakfast every morning". Dr. Miggy's got this.




Back off bro, I seen her first..





blood on the ground said:


> On her way back next munt!!! It's been six months&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;





Neber mind, she's ALL yours Miggie !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2016)

Good night/day growz !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Sleep well Quack and blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



what a way to start a Monday!!! 

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> what a way to start a Monday!!!
> 
> Mernin!



Mornin gals.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gals.


 howudoin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Midday Jeff, Miggy,Quackbro, Bloodbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. Sure is nice today. It was 47 degrees here at 31220 this morning. Loving it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Midday Jeff, Miggy,Quackbro, Bloodbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. Sure is nice today. It was 47 degrees here at 31220 this morning. Loving it!



Chilly up here this mornin too. Had to wear a jacket to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2016)

As you can see in my avi, we had a fun Saturday night. The comedian came over. Him and Cody got the guitars out and the comedian was singing some hilarious country music he wrote.  Haven't seen a guitar in Cody's hands in a long time. Fun times!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sentenced to life at work ... I need you to take over the family for me! Theys benefits ...  The boy can cut firewood ...



MIL aren't benes they're liabilities.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2016)

Man, I slept like the dead. 

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I slept like the dead.
> 
> Afternoon all !!!



Afternoon brogro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Evening Jeff and Quackgro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2016)

evening gro'er, Chief and moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Quackgro.





gobbleinwoods said:


> evening gro'er, Chief and moon



Evenin, Sir Moon and Sir gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Howdy Gobble. Just put some bass filets on the egg. Got em seasoned and sitting atop of onions and bell peppers on a cast iron chefs platter. When they get flakey, will top with shredded Parmesan cheese. Mz R is fixing some Zatarans rice pilaf. Will post some pics in the cafe.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening




Evenin Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2016)

How's things going Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How's things going Chief



Can't complain too much, just got to stop and look around to reaffirm it from time to time, brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

no help tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> no help tonight!



No Drunkbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> No Drunkbro



yes but he is busy shakin his muny maker to some jungle music!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

kinda proud of ol db ... he is almost 2 weeks sober ...at work!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> kinda proud of ol db ... he is almost 2 weeks sober ...at work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>



You reckon he got a sponsor?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You reckon he got a sponsor?



Probably to tired to drink


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Probably to tired to drink



probably ... wait ... is that possible?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> probably ... wait ... is that possible?



 heard someone say it once


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2016)

evening wy and blood

about that time to start the coffee pot


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> heard someone say it once



probably was drunk to say such a foolish thing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Quack (with no internet access) and to the rest of you sleeping drivelers this morning.

I still feel really sleepy myself but maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed will get me wide awake soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning EE


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

All the daywalkers should start creeping in soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning Wy,Bloodbro and Gobble. 46 degrees here at 31220.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning Moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie, pull up a chair and get your feet close to the campfire this morning as it feels really nice today.


Wycliff, it looks like you and Blood have about got this work shift completely done.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Moonpie, pull up a chair and get your feet close to the campfire this morning as it feels really nice today.
> 
> 
> Wycliff, it looks like you and Blood have about got this work shift completely done.



Yessir we got it on the down hill side now


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests) 


Hey guests


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

tired


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2016)

Mernin chillruns


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> probably was drunk to say such a foolish thing



Drank myself sober once


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin chillruns



It is for us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drank myself sober once



Open the bottle next time.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Open the bottle next time.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning Mig


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Mornin youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Got a Dr. appt. this Mornin, a fasting lab, can't even have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2016)

Mernin!

Need to ask for prayers today, please.  I have to do something I have never had to do.  Attend the funeral for a baby.  My great niece lost her first child this past weekend, the cord was wrapped around his neck, just 2 days before he had a good heart beat & vitals. God doesn't make mistakes, but that doesn't make the hurt any less.
The funeral is today, please keep them and my sister in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Need to ask for prayers today, please.  I have to do something I have never had to do.  Attend the funeral for a baby.  My great niece lost her first child this past weekend, the cord was wrapped around his neck, just 2 days before he had a good heart beat & vitals. God doesn't make mistakes, but that doesn't make the hurt any less.
> The funeral is today, please keep them and my sister in your thoughts & prayers.



You got'em from here Keebs.  I couldn't imagine it. 

Back up a page and see post 586.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2016)

Mornin. 

I'm so sorry Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Big ol fat juicy loaded hamburger with onyuns, maters, lettuce, peppa jack cheese, and bacon on a toasted bun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Need to ask for prayers today, please.  I have to do something I have never had to do.  Attend the funeral for a baby.  My great niece lost her first child this past weekend, the cord was wrapped around his neck, just 2 days before he had a good heart beat & vitals. God doesn't make mistakes, but that doesn't make the hurt any less.
> The funeral is today, please keep them and my sister in your thoughts & prayers.





Dang Duree, our prayers sent to you and family.




Jeff C. said:


> Big ol fat juicy loaded hamburger with onyuns, maters, lettuce, peppa jack cheese, and bacon on a toasted bun.





Sounds like a sink sammich, so loaded and juicy you hafta eat it over the sink !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Evening Quackbro. Update on the shingles?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro. Update on the shingles?





Left my anti-viral pills at home last night, but it's getting better everyday !!  Thanks for asking !! 


Last juan til Sat night !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Any plans for days off Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)

Time to take this show on da road !! 


One of ya'll hava dranky drank fo me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Any plans for days off Quackbro?





Buying a truck tomorrow if it all pans out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2016)

Hmmmmmm...^^^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll believe that when I see it Quackgro! Hey Bloodbro sup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buying a truck tomorrow if it all pans out . .



Is it going to have spinners?



Keebs, sorry to hear and  for the family


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Evenin folks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Evening, time to knock another one out


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2016)

Git it Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buying a truck tomorrow if it all pans out . .





Moonpie1 said:


> I'll believe that when I see it Quackgro! Hey Bloodbro sup?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Yep



Wycliff said:


> Evening, time to knock another one out



Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Yep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Hankus,Jeff and Wy. Been sitting on the porch with a BLD. Sure feels good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Nothing to do but watch the elevator contractors work ...


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing to do but watch the elevator contractors work ...



Makes for a long night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. Sounds like Blood has had a quiet shift. 47 degrees at 31220.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleeping drivelers.


Did I hear that right????  Quackster might be buying a truck !!!!!!!!!!  I ain't seen no flying donkeys yet!!!!!  


Hopefully coffee might get me awake this morning and help to get the day off to a good start.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2016)

If you haven't see this thread, then you MUST take a look at it because it is the most awesome happening that I have seen in a long time for sure.

This archery hunter is talented beyond words and he has a great video to prove it !!!!

Kudos to him on a great job.  

Click on this link and watch this short video because I bet you haven't seen this action before. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882537


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2016)

Sure didn't want to get up this AM but have drug myself to the kitchen and done the deed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. Thank ya for doing the deed!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Howdy day walkers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Morning Jeff. What are the odds on Quack buying a truck today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. What are the odds on Quack buying a truck today?



Mornin Moon.

Bout as high as the dude in the coyote thread makin that head shot again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2016)

Mernin Coyotes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Coyotes.



Beep Beep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice 41 in 3012


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. What are the odds on Quack buying a truck today?





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon.
> 
> Bout as high as the dude in the coyote thread makin that head shot again.










Plan on putting down some earnest $$$ . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plan on putting down some earnest $$$ . . .







Just call me "Earnest.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plan on putting down some earnest $$$ . . .



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Speakin of Ernest . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to see it.







How do u do Mr. Jeffffffbro !!! 


I can't wait to see it either Chief !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do u do Mr. Jeffffffbro !!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it either Chief !!!



 

Doin ok Mr. Millbro. Don't know if I'll ever see mine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Whad I miss?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Quackbro said today is the day he buys truck Blood. We will see!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Gonna crash, get rested up to write that big check !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna crash, get rested up to write that big check !!


 schweet dreams!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2016)

Mornin! Cleanup has begun on my little Island.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Cleanup has begun on my little Island.


 It'll be ready in no time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2016)

First things FIRST! Get the flag back flying high on Edisto! What a beautiful sight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Cleanup has begun on my little Island.




That is a lot of sand.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That is a lot of sand.



Would love to sift through it and see what kind of treasures I could find. 

Saw one pick of the beach and it was slap full of conch shells.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First things FIRST! Get the flag back flying high on Edisto! What a beautiful sight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Would love to sift through it and see what kind of treasures I could find.
> 
> Saw one pick of the beach and it was slap full of conch shells.



Would need a YUGE sift. 

No tellin what all would be mixed in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Evening everybody. I didn't notice anyone kneeling when the flag went back up at Edisto. Did I miss something?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everybody. I didn't notice anyone kneeling when the flag went back up at Edisto. Did I miss something?



nope they are Americans.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope they are Americans.





Yep, so am I. I kneel only before my Lord and Savior. Not any lowly human, like some European or englishman.

Listen to some good music, about my creek, written and sung by some local good ol` boys.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2016)

Evening, still no pictures of Quacks truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, still no pictures of Quacks truck





Closing the deal tomorrow.


I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closing the deal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...



I been looking at a ford or a dodge diesel, can't afford a duramax


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Hiny draggin tonight ... Db hyped up on somethin stronger than mountain dew tonight! Dude is bouncing off the walls and asking 20 questions a minute .... May have to join him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closing the deal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...



You'll own another chevy within 6 months


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closing the deal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...


You finally saw the light!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Trying to find the wiring diagram on this can of paint ...


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hiny draggin tonight ... Db hyped up on somethin stronger than mountain dew tonight! Dude is bouncing off the walls and asking 20 questions a minute .... May have to join him





blood on the ground said:


> Trying to find the wiring diagram on this can of paint ...



Think you did join him


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Think you did join him



Na ... Just passed the painting job off to the bruthas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closing the deal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...



did you get the brogro chrome package?

an early morning with dark roast


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

morning gobbleinwoods


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Morning Wy, Bloodbro, and Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the Ford Motor Company for giving Quack a truck!!!  

I see that Gobblin didn't get any sleep during the night because he has been brewing coffee for the rest of us all night.  I'm thinking that coffee truck might need to stop by the Plastic Factory so that Drunkbro and Blood might get sobered up before they clock out this morning.   Maybe a quart or two of the coffee will help them find the wiring diagram on that can of paint before they paint the town RED !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Good morning, day shift is showing up early today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2016)

hey blood, wy, EE, and moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

Somebody choot me ... I can't keep goin!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody choot me ... I can't keep goin!



You got it now only a few more to go


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You got it now only a few more to go



Right .... Friday week


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Right .... Friday week




Blood, I am sending you two cases of Viagra, 5 cases of Vitamins, and 10 cases of Gatorade in hopes of keeping you going all the way through this crazy stretch of 288 consecutive work days without a day off.

The truth is....I just don't know how you can work so long without a day off.  



Good Morning Chief !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Mornin EE. 

blood needs a Week off in da woods.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE.
> 
> blood needs a Month off in da woods.




I fixed it for you !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Good morning EE and Jeff. Blood most certainly needs some R&R!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Right .... Friday week



Closer than you were


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Closer than you were



Absolutely..... Last time I pulled this many days in a row I was about 10 yrs younger and it was 36 12's ... With no worries... This time my knees and foots are killing me! Anyway ... Bring on the hard stuff! No pun intended EE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mornin! 
Did I read correctly that Quack was purchasing a FORD?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Gotta get Jag off to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nicodemus. Here is the Cheehaw street sign on Edisto. It should be up on the white pole. Makes me think of you every time I pass it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well. Look a dare. ^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Petesuh.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Petesuh.



say what ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nicodemus. Here is the Cheehaw street sign on Edisto. It should be up on the white pole. Makes me think of you every time I pass it.





Named for the Cheaha Indians. Nice. 

Hope there was no major damage and everything will get back to normal there soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2016)

Headed to the eye doctor and then to get my nused truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the eye doctor and then to get my nused truck.




Just remember. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2016)

Drivelers, if you want to read something really ODD, then check out this thread link !!!!!   


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882774


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the eye doctor and then to get my nused truck.



Brang it on home, Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Evening drivelers. Woulda thought we'd have a pic of a truck by now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening drivelers. Woulda thought we'd have a pic of a truck by now.



HaHaHa  good one moon.

Tomorrow is my Friday but I have to go in on Sat for a little while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening drivelers. Woulda thought we'd have a pic of a truck by now.



Well you see he went to the eye doctor first, and got his eyes fixed, and when he looked at the truck it didn't look as good as it did before

Quack ain't bought no truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you see he went to the eye doctor first, and got his eyes fixed, and when he looked at the truck it didn't look as good as it did before
> 
> Quack ain't bought no truck



  

That's funny, I swear I almost posted that very same thing this Mornin about it.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you see he went to the eye doctor first, and got his eyes fixed, and when he looked at the truck it didn't look as good as it did before
> 
> Quack ain't bought no truck


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

live from the plastico factory ... we hired a mexkin so I thought id thow at ico part onair fer good measure!

had a email tonight sayin that everyone has the weekend off ... thank you God


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> live from the plastico factory ... we hired a mexkin so I thought id thow at ico part onair fer good measure!
> 
> had a email tonight sayin that everyone has the weekend off ... thank you God



Sweet


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sweet



No kidding ... Deer stand on Saturday morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding ... Deer stand on Saturday morning!



Drunkbro will be lit up when ya'll come back to work


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Drunkbro will be lit up when ya'll come back to work



you got that right! he is already talkin about it!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2016)

Drunkoff begins at 7:15am tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2016)

good news bloodbro

morning all

brewed and ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Mornin night walkers, gobblein.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> live from the plastico factory ... We hired a mexkin so i thought id thow at ico part onair fer good measure!
> 
> Had a email tonight sayin that everyone has the weekend off ... Thank you god





Hallelulah, there is a Santa Claus after all !!!!!!!   Congratulations Blood, you deserve it !!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2016)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Chief, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  

Today is my Friday and I am going to enjoy it all day long !!!   

Coffee sounds like a good thing to partake of this morning and I hope to be wide awake in a few minutes and already have my MOJO tuned up and ready to wreak havoc on the world !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2016)

Truck, where is that truck that I heard about ???????????????????  I think that it must have TONKA written on the back of it!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

1 n a half more eyewerez


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2016)

Got this one knocked out blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got this one knocked out blood



yessir... might even stop by the sto for a jumbo bucks an a tall boy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Wy, EE, Jeff and Bloodbro. Glad you are getting some much needed time off Blood!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got this one knocked out blood



They hire one mexxi and then all the plant can take a weekend off.   He must be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They hire one mexxi and then all the plant can take a weekend off.   He must be good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They hire one mexxi and then all the plant can take a weekend off.   He must be good.



Idjit


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They hire one mexxi and then all the plant can take a weekend off.   He must be good.





Jeff C. said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> Idjit




Well I've got it all figured out now.  Gobblin, you are right on the money for sure because since  SPEEDY GONZALES  was hired by Blood's Company, now his fellow friends and relatives from Mexico is trying to get him to come back home.    Dang, he must be awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Still waiting on the truck reveal, Quackgro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Still waiting on the truck reveal, Quackgro.





Me too !!!    Had a scheduling problem yesterday, picking up today at 2pm.


I sure hate to write this check. 


Broke again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Pics Quack pics!! Who you trying to fool?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too !!!    Had a scheduling problem yesterday, picking up today at 2pm.
> 
> 
> I sure hate to write this check.
> ...



Yeah, but in the new ride you'll be Quackgro rich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank Heavens this week is OVA.

People still bring in taxes TODAY. They are due Monday. smh-ing big time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)

Never thought I'd say this, but the new F250 diesel is da BOMB !!!  I love it, Dawn wants it !!! 


It's Diamond white with tan on the bottom, butter tan leather interior.

Gonna get it detailed and will post some pics. It's dirty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but in the new ride you'll be Quackgro rich.





Quackbro broke !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Chump change to a man of your means!  If Mz Dawn wants it you can color it gone! Can't wait to see some pics. How the shangles doing? Hope you got them in your rear view mirror!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank Heavens this week is OVA.
> 
> People still bring in taxes TODAY. They are due Monday. smh-ing big time.




Taxes? Good Googly Moogly? 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but the new F250 diesel is da BOMB !!!  I love it, Dawn wants it !!!
> 
> 
> It's Diamond white with tan on the bottom, butter tan leather interior.
> ...



Sounds purty ! Quack gon be Rollin coal. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Quackbro broke !!!



Quackbro= gro rich



Moonpie1 said:


> Chump change to a man of your means!  If Mz Dawn wants it you can color it gone! Can't wait to see some pics. How the shangles doing? Hope you got them in your rear view mirror!



X2 Moon, and on da shangles.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Gonna grill some ribeyes and fry some taters round here tonight. What y'all having? Quack ain't fooling nobody Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Quack bout as tickled as a kid in a candy sto.

Cain't say that I wouldn't be either with a F250 diesel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gonna grill some ribeyes and fry some taters round here tonight. What y'all having? Quack ain't fooling nobody Jeff!



MizT isn't even home from work and I'm just down takin a break from painting. I reckon I'm done painting for now, might go cut some masking paper though.

Ain't got a clue on suppa Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been a GM man for most of my life, but this Power Stroke is a boy dog !!!   I'm really impressed, and that's hard to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Speaking of MizT, she's driving up now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2016)

Dawn cooked some jalapeno poppers, gonna grill some ribeyes and Tbones, shrooms, and kone..  


Gonna be eating Spam and Viennas from now on...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn cooked some jalapeno poppers, gonna grill some ribeyes and Tbones, shrooms, and kone..
> 
> 
> Gonna be eating Spam and Viennas from now on...



Trukgro rich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2016)

Goot Lawd, got all my columns washed, caulked, one primed and painted, old caulk removed from front door trim, trim primed and one coat of gloss paint. 3 more columns to prime and paint. 

Wound up spraying them because I could reach them better and spray around them. Of course, it required much more masking and I can't believe how much paint dust it produces. The main problem is I can't have any wind either. It hasn't been cooperating with me either. Might switch back to a brush.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closing the deal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda ashamed, bought a F250 diesel, loaded inside and out ...


FORD?? REALLLYYY, I am soooo telling Miss J!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely..... Last time I pulled this many days in a row I was about 10 yrs younger and it was 36 12's ... With no worries... This time my knees and foots are killing me! Anyway ... Bring on the hard stuff! No pun intended EE!


Darlin', I will right now, in front of God & er'y body, if ya need a place to hide, Dulieville's gate is open, anytime for you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Did I read correctly that Quack was purchasing a FORD?


 yes you did......... bless his heart......


blood on the ground said:


> live from the plastico factory ... we hired a mexkin so I thought id thow at ico part onair fer good measure!
> 
> had a email tonight sayin that everyone has the weekend off ... thank you God


WhoooooHooooo, git'it darlin'!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but the new F250 diesel is da BOMB !!!  I love it, Dawn wants it !!!
> 
> 
> It's Diamond white with tan on the bottom, butter tan leather interior.
> ...


Dawn wants it, you git it, 'nuff said........... I luvs you guys!


Jeff C. said:


> Goot Lawd, got all my columns washed, caulked, one primed and painted, old caulk removed from front door trim, trim primed and one coat of gloss paint. 3 more columns to prime and paint.
> 
> Wound up spraying them because I could reach them better and spray around them. Of course, it required much more masking and I can't believe how much paint dust it produces. The main problem is I can't have any wind either. It hasn't been cooperating with me either. Might switch back to a brush.


YOU sir are working tooo dadgummed much!!!

Sorry I've been MIA folks, I've missed ya'll more than ya'll will EVER know, but thank you all for giving me something to read back on and lift my spirits!!! LONG LIVE THE DRIVELER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good evening Keebs. Quack be rolling in the dough!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Keebs. Quack be rolling in the dough!


Naaawww, don't get me started on f.or.d.s............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

Haaaay from the cooler!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> FORD?? REALLLYYY, I am soooo telling Miss J!!!
> 
> Darlin', I will right now, in front of God & er'y body, if ya need a place to hide, Dulieville's gate is open, anytime for you!
> 
> ...


Thank you sweet sissta!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Morning. No one getting up today? Any night walkers around?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Mornin Moon, I finally drug myself up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Morning Jeff. I bet painting those columns has been an adventure! Headed back to the camp today. Make sure we haven't missed any wasps and finish up with the far wood. Ttyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally rolled over for the last time and put the coffee on.

morning moon and Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2016)

Happy Saturday to you Moonpie, Chief, Gobblin and to the rest of the weekend weary drivelers out there this morning.

I definitely got a couple of hours of extra beauty sleep this morning  and it felt really good too.  I didn't cough much during the night so I really got some much needed rest.  I think that I might be finally getting over the hill with this crud as each day now there is less and less congestion and coughing.  

I think that I will partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed Gobblin as that will hit the spot and get my rear in gear this morning.  I want to go to the country and get a few things done today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. I bet painting those columns has been an adventure! Headed back to the camp today. Make sure we haven't missed any wasps and finish up with the far wood. Ttyl.


Mornin Moon, more so than I thought.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Finally rolled over for the last time and put the coffee on.
> 
> morning moon and Chief



Mornin gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Mornin EE, bout time you shook that mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Weather is not looking good for spray painting, won't happen with this wind anyway, much less the threat of drizzle.

Maybe I can paint second coat on front door trim, it's well covered. 

Either way, there's umpteen things on the list.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

Live from the tree... Could've loaded up on squirrels so far!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm in a if it's brown it's down kind of mood this morning...probably why I ain't seen a thang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the tree... Could've loaded up on squirrels so far!





blood on the ground said:


> I'm in a if it's brown it's down kind of mood this morning...probably why I ain't seen a thang!



I could load up on skwerls round here blood. Was just lookin at 4 on the ground right out my garage door. I know if I pop one though the other 3 will be gone.

Good luck on some table fare.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I could load up on skwerls round here blood. Was just lookin at 4 on the ground right out my garage door. I know if I pop one though the other 3 will be gone.
> 
> Good luck on some table fare.



sub sonic 22's are an idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm more interested in that 3rd chipmunk that has been eluding me though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sub sonic 22's are an idea



Probably could get 1/2 a dozen or better in a couple hours if I took a notion to.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

Bacon and eggs are calling me home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Bacon and eggs are calling me home



I just ate the leftover buttermilk biscuit from b'fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Gobblein, I've got some GE 100% silicone clear caulk. It does not state that it's paintable, or that it's not paintable. Most caulks do one way or another, what do you think?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2016)

not paintable


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not paintable



Copy that, thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, I just found another brand tube that is almost gone and it is 100% silicone and states not paintable. Fortunately, I have been using it in non paintable applications anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

I love the way silicon smells... Zat make me weird


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I love the way silicon smells... Zat make me weird



  

I likes da way it feels....zat make me weird?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I likes da way it feels....zat make me weird?



No whatchew mean Chiefbro 

Skipping the evening hunt ... Going to make Seafood rotini and grilled chicken .... An get elbow deep inda cooler several times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No whatchew mean Chiefbro
> 
> Skipping the evening hunt ... Going to make Seafood rotini and grilled chicken .... An get elbow deep inda cooler several times!



Sounds good blood.....goin over to cuzz's for some wings and football. 

I don't blame ya one bit after that run of nights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

My weekend to werk.  Getting a lil rain in the MON !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

Brother called and said he heard I bought a Ford, said don't mess with anybody that drives a Ford 'cause they're already pizzed off . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother called and said he heard I bought a Ford, said don't mess with anybody that drives a Ford 'cause they're already pizzed off . . .



What's for suppa, spam or viennas?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother called and said he heard I bought a Ford, said don't mess with anybody that drives a Ford 'cause they're already pizzed off . . .



Tell him, you'd rather be pee'd off than pee'd on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

Pics Quackbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Pics Quackbro



Starting to think there ain't nairn bloodbro.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 15, 2016)

Openin day of ducks and me and Chase didn't get skunked (unlike my deer season ) Oh well rain and wind but Chase got to show he remembered what his job was, both birds fell in the sage brush and he had to use his nose and did a GREAT job


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's for suppa, spam or viennas?




Jalapeno poppers !! 




blood on the ground said:


> Pics Quackbro





Jeff C. said:


> Starting to think there ain't nairn bloodbro.





Haven't taken any, truck is dirty, gotta get it washed/waxed/detailed.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Openin day of ducks and me and Chase didn't get skunked (unlike my deer season ) Oh well rain and wind but Chase got to show he remembered what his job was, both birds fell in the sage brush and he had to use his nose and did a GREAT job





Nice pair of drakes, attaboy Chase !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno poppers !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a ford????????

Chase says THANKS for the compliment sure was proud of him


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno poppers !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ol Ford truck too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

Now I've got 5 vehicles, Ranger's gotta go . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him, you'd rather be pee'd off than pee'd on.





The idjit drives a Ford . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good deal Mike! Chase done good! You got enough for some duck gumbo. Oh and evening folks. Just got in from the camp de-wasping stands , cutting and splitting far wood. Ms. R has got a big pot of chili working off and I'm on my 2nd BLD. And yes it's for you big money Quackgro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

It has been twelve hours hope everybody had their 6's covered.

going to but it in a carafe for the late arriveeeees


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I have been reading in most of the forums to see who did what to whom for the past 45 minutes or so BUT now I am thirsty and I think that a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee will hit the spot.

I guess the rest of the driveler nation must be tired and getting their much needed rest this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

morning EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE



It surely is slim pickings this morning as everybody must be "licking their wounds" from their football catastrophic beat downs yesterday !!!!

Listening and watching these crazy happenings yesterday is enough to make the Pope CUSS and then change religions !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2016)

UGA needs to try to play some of the really small Single A classification high school teams because then they might be able to possibly win a game before the end of the season this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good deal Mike! Chase done good! You got enough for some duck gumbo. Oh and evening folks. Just got in from the camp de-wasping stands , cutting and splitting far wood. Ms. R has got a big pot of chili working off and I'm on my 2nd BLD. And yes it's for you big money Quackgro!




Yo Quackgro bought used not new !! 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It surely is slim pickings this morning as everybody must be "licking their wounds" from their football catastrophic beat downs yesterday !!!!
> 
> Listening and watching these crazy happenings yesterday is enough to make the Pope CUSS and then change religions !!!!!!





GT WON !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Thought I'd share this with my brethren.  Wifey calls me on her way home from Milledgeville, I'm on my way to work.

First thing she says is, " You're gonna kill me..."  second thing she says is, "You're gonna kill me.."


It's no big secret that Ima lil slow, but I was thinking, "This ain't no way to start a conversation.."


Turns out she sees a black lab puppy being beaten by a stick by a knee grow in HIS yard.  She turns around, goes back and with his permission takes his dog.

Not cool.  That gal ain't right.


Anyway, if anybody wants a really good looking black Lab male puppy, I'll meet you half way.  About 8 weeks old. 


Please help, she's already named him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

What she name him Quack?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE, Quackgro and Jeff. Susie ain't gonna like the competition Quack. She's top banana round there. Felt good to catch some extra sleep this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

Is the pup riding in the truck yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Slept in like nobody's bidness, maybe it was the rain that's pitter patterin in the gutters.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What she name him Quack?





You REALLY don't wanna know, but I'll tell you.  She named him "Bo" from one of our previous Labs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Mornin Moon, gobblein, Quack, EE, and anyone else I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE, Quackgro and Jeff. Susie ain't gonna like the competition Quack. She's top banana round there. Felt good to catch some extra sleep this morning.




Yep Moonbro, you're are exactly right !!!  Dawn said that the pup is aggravating her to death, Susie's "bulldozed" his lil butt several times !!!  Jealous !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the pup riding in the truck yet?





Bought the truck, drove 'er home and hasn't moved ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You REALLY don't wanna know, but I'll tell you.  She named him "Bo" from one of our previous Labs...



Does he look full blooded?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

How is he aggravating her, Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Good day all, I gotzta crash, if that stoopid pup will quit putting on a crying show.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyone else getting rain?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Does he look full blooded?




He does to me Jeff, and that's all I've ever owned the last 30 yrs.




Jeff C. said:


> How is he aggravating her, Quack?




Just wanting to play, jumping, tugging on her, just your normal pup.

You want some pics ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, I gotzta crash, if that stoopid pup will quit putting on a crying show.



Alrighty Quackbro, sleep well. I'll ponder the pup thing, but doubt it would go over well with Boudreaux, and MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He does to me Jeff, and that's all I've ever owned the last 30 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, if ain't no trouble.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey y'all! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I'd share this with my brethren.  Wifey calls me on her way home from Milledgeville, I'm on my way to work.
> 
> First thing she says is, " You're gonna kill me..."  second thing she says is, "You're gonna kill me.."
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Good morning Crickett. Haven't seen you around as of late. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I'd share this with my brethren.  Wifey calls me on her way home from Milledgeville, I'm on my way to work.
> 
> First thing she says is, " You're gonna kill me..."  second thing she says is, "You're gonna kill me.."
> 
> ...



Bring him on up and we'll take him out and see if he's worth a biscutt or two   At 8 wks old I'm sure Rebecca would take him off your hands. Are his eyes still blue? she falls for that everytime


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2016)

Mornin children


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2016)

Checked the cooler... Someone musta stole my beers ...joker is M T


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh God...the wife and daughter are watching a Christmas movie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh God...the wife and daughter are watching a Christmas movie



NO 

Some stores already have the decorations up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Any roof sitting involved in disappearance of suds?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Might wash my hands for the day....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Might wash my hands for the day....



I've made bread, picked green beans, dug sweet taters, now making apple jelly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

I probably should've lended you a hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

The Sun hasn't even fully reached my front porch yet and dried up the moisture from the rain. If the wind/breeze will stay down I may try to get other 3 columns primed. For now it isn't cooperating, but not as bad as it has been for the last several days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

got zero rain here


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2016)

Afternoon my Georgia Friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.



Afternoon Charlie, hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Afternoon erybody, didn't sleep worth a cuss today.  Gonna be a looooong night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon erybody, didn't sleep worth a cuss today.  Gonna be a looooong night.



Having a dirty truck bothering you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Having a dirty truck bothering you?



Probably too much ruckus with Bogro up in da house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Having a dirty truck bothering you?




Actually, it is . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably too much ruckus with Bogro up in da house.




"Bogro!!!" 


He's locked up in the kennel.  Taking him to the vet tomorrow. 


Lil feller took a dump in my office this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Bogro!!!"
> 
> 
> He's locked up in the kennel.  Taking him to the vet tomorrow.
> ...





I'm surprised you you haven't changed his name to DooDoogro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Evening Gobble,Quackbro and Jeff. Not a drop here either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm surprised you you haven't changed his name to DooDoogro.





His name's gonna be Deadgro if he stinkies in my office again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mz Dawn will go up side of your head!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His name's gonna be Deadgro if he stinkies in my office again.







Moonpie1 said:


> Mz Dawn will go up side of your head!




 Evenin Moon.

X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

Later guys, time to get 'er done..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

evening all.   dogro  is that dog ro  or do go   or do gro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.   dogro  is that dog ro  or do go   or do gro?



dog go in Quackgro officeo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> dog go in Quackgro officeo.



Then poogro goes to vet.   Returning home wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Live action! .... Finally back at werk!

Freshly shipped caught wild in a farm pond in China catfish filets with all the fixinz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks good no matter the origin. You and Drunkbro minding the fort tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Looks good no matter the origin. You and Drunkbro minding the fort tonight?



yessir! well so far I am ... ain seen him ... that's a good thang!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother called and said he heard I bought a Ford, said don't mess with anybody that drives a Ford 'cause they're already pizzed off . . .



It will be okay!!!............
you will spend more time with the Ford than you did with the Cheby


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning, any night walkers around? It's time for the day shift to get shaking.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Moonpie.   Looks like the early bird gets the worm and now you can go fishing and catch a a cooler full of those catfish again.

Good Morning also to Blood who has been slaving away at the plastics factory too.

Gobblin did so much work yesterday that he must be getting some much needed rest this morning.  I don't blame him for that at all.

I went back up to the country yesterday and worked my tail off for 4 1/2 hours putting the finishing touches on a deer stand location that I actually built 5 years ago but have never hunted in it.  I finally put up the camo fabric around it that I have wanted to do for a long time.  The good news is that my special camo fabric will last for 10-15-20 years out in the elements with no effects caused by sunlight, rain, wind, etc.

I also trimmed out lots of limbs up off the ground at 8 feet up to 10 feet or so at another deer stand location.  Now I can see a lot better and hopefully will get a shot this season at a decent buck.  I made sure to pick up every limb that I cut down and took all of them a long ways away and buried them under a big thick place and did my best to hid the evidence from the traveling deer.  

The really bad thing is the fact that not a SINGLE white oak tree on my property has any acorns this year.  I walked over every bit of it and checked the oak trees and they have NOTHING this year.  It is a shame because I keep reading about other hunters that have acorns falling like crazy.

Good morning Gobblin and Chief as I see that you two have made the scene.  Bring on the coffee as I need some for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2016)

shakin moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Mornin to early day walkers, and the 2 night walkers- Moon, EE, gobblein, blood, and Quack when he gets here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning Gobble,Jeff and EE. Quackbro gonna need a pooper scooper! I bet the pup can't wait for Quackbro to take him for a ride in the new chariot! EE our food plots look pretty bad due to lack of rain. We do have a bumper crop of acorns though. The white oaks are loaded this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Quack gon rename pup lil bopoop.

Mornin Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,Jeff and EE. Quackbro gonna need a pooper scooper! I bet the pup can't wait for Quackbro to take him for a ride in the new chariot! EE our food plots look pretty bad due to lack of rain. We do have a bumper crop of acorns though. The white oaks are loaded this year.




Moon, it is hard to believe but my pasture area is so powder dry that when you walk across part of it, you see a puff of white dust coming off of the ground.  I pulled the cards from some of my cameras Saturday and uploaded them late Saturday night.  I had a total of 3,618 photos from the 25 cameras that I pulled the cards from last week.  I saw deer sparring out in the pasture with each other a couple of times on camera and when I looked at the actual ground yesterday where they were sparring, the dirt looked like a dust bowl where it happened.  I have had NO decent rain to speak of for the past 2 months now.  If it gets any more dustier, I think that the deer will have to wear a breathing mask as they travel through the woods!!!!     Thank goodness I have a total of 4 ponds for a water source but the water levels are way down due to the drought.  Pretty soon, the fish in the ponds are going to have ticks on them !!!  

I have been missing two really nice bucks during the past 3 weeks now and they may have left looking for a better food source.  I was disappointed because another really nice heavy 8 pointer was sparring one night last week and he showed back up on camera 16 minutes later with a brow tine broken completely off.   

I scouted all over and I could not find ANY acorns from any type of oak tree either.  I only found hickory nuts for the squirrels and they have been cutting those things up like crazy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

Live from the front porch..... Boss axed for someone to stay until 11.... I hung Ol Drunkbro with it! Should've seen the look on his face....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the front porch..... Boss axed for someone to stay until 11.... I hung Ol Drunkbro with it! Should've seen the look on his face....





Good job, you sure screwed some operators . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job, you sure screwed some operators . .



How's da aroma in da office?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job, you sure screwed some operators . .



Yep .... Dayshift Mechanic ask me who was staying... I can't put the words he said on here....LOL


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moon, it is hard to believe but my pasture area is so powder dry that when you walk across part of it, you see a puff of white dust coming off of the ground.  I pulled the cards from some of my cameras Saturday and uploaded them late Saturday night.  I had a total of 3,618 photos from the 25 cameras that I pulled the cards from last week.  I saw deer sparring out in the pasture with each other a couple of times on camera and when I looked at the actual ground yesterday where they were sparring, the dirt looked like a dust bowl where it happened.  I have had NO decent rain to speak of for the past 2 months now.  If it gets any more dustier, I think that the deer will have to wear a breathing mask as they travel through the woods!!!!     Thank goodness I have a total of 4 ponds for a water source but the water levels are way down due to the drought.  Pretty soon, the fish in the ponds are going to have ticks on them !!!
> 
> I have been missing two really nice bucks during the past 3 weeks now and they may have left looking for a better food source.  I was disappointed because another really nice heavy 8 pointer was sparring one night last week and he showed back up on camera 16 minutes later with a brow tine broken completely off.
> 
> I scouted all over and I could not find ANY acorns from any type of oak tree either.  I only found hickory nuts for the squirrels and they have been cutting those things up like crazy.


 25 camera's???? Goot Lawd!
I have acorns dropping all over the place down here, weird thing is they are very "pointy" this year, not the normal more *rounded* look.............. been meaning to get a picture and ask Nic about that.
 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How's da aroma in da office?



Some serious mopping by Dawn, and a large bottle of Febreeze with a fan running for two days.





blood on the ground said:


> Yep .... Dayshift Mechanic ask me who was staying... I can't put the words he said on here....LOL





Yep, I help my maintenance guys out every chance I get, but there's a couple of 'em I won't get out of the chair..



Morning ya'll!!!  Gottalot to do today, gonna take a quick nap.



Hiya LilN !!! 


You wanna purtay lil puppy ??  I'll pay for his food for a year . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Keebs said:


> 25 camera's???? Goot Lawd!
> I have acorns dropping all over the place down here, weird thing is they are very "pointy" this year, not the normal more *rounded* look.............. been meaning to get a picture and ask Nic about that.
> Mornin Folks!



  That's what I was thinkin too.

Mornin galfriend. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Some serious mopping by Dawn, and a large bottle of Febreeze with a fan running for two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some serious mopping by Dawn, and a large bottle of Febreeze with a fan running for two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuuuhhhh, negatory there ghost rider, I'll have to pass on that one, but thanks for thinking of me..............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs. It is Moanday all over again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

It's a Monday indeed ... But I have been on goot behavior... Cleaned all the bafrooms , did da dishes, got suppa prepped an now jus sitting back with a cool one waiting on my breakfast.... Leftover skrimp an catfish .... They heating up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

Some of last night's grub


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

Skrimps was hiding in here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Blood be getting all kinda cool points. Brekfus gonna be good too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's a Monday indeed ... But I have been on goot behavior... Cleaned all the bafrooms , did da dishes, got suppa prepped an now jus sitting back with a cool one waiting on my breakfast.... Leftover skrimp an catfish .... They heating up!


 You doing goooood!!  Now, what time may I expect you at my place???????


blood on the ground said:


> Skrimps was hiding in here


just finished eating & ya done made me hungry again, bad blood!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Keebs. It is Moanday all over again!


yeah it is...........no rest for the weary..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Done got back hot out here again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2016)

I be on the clock.    Keeping up with my time keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Done got back hot out here again.


 welcome to Ga..............


gobbleinwoods said:


> I be on the clock.    Keeping up with my time keebs.


 and taking notes............... apple jelly, huh?  ever made apple butter?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Keebs said:


> welcome to Ga..............
> 
> and taking notes............... apple jelly, huh?  ever made apple butter?



Wishful thinkin I reckon. 

Lubs me some apple butta. Although some homemade apple jelly would be great too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wishful thinkin I reckon.
> 
> Lubs me some apple butta. Although some homemade apple jelly would be great too.


I have some juice ready to make jelly, it's just gotta cool down some.  I have attempted apple butter once, but it did not come close to my great aunt's that I remember........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

One of my Grandmaws made some very good apple butter too Keebs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Adder noon. It got a little warmish today. Wonder if Quackgro got the truck cleant up? Bout time for you to head out Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Afternoon, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Howdy Jeff. You get the columns painted yet?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Jeff. You get the columns painted yet?




Moon, I think that we need to change the name of Jeffro to maybe ......................Michelangelo !!!!!!!!!

Dat Jeffro is an artist extraordinaire and a heck of a painter !!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2016)

He has been doing a lot of painting/staining for sure!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2016)

Long day.   Home at last.   Glad I don't work 12's on a regular basis anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Jeff. You get the columns painted yet?



They're all primed Moon. Just got to put gloss coat on them now. It has been a major pain with all of the obstacles I've encountered painting these 4 columns.

It's been 15 years since they were originally painted, so they've held up well, imo.

But, I had forgotten what a pain they were to paint.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moon, I think that we need to change the name of Jeffro to maybe ......................Michelangelo !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dat Jeffro is an artist extraordinaire and a heck of a painter !!!!!!!



Mike, I had to mask off the entire porch with paper, which included both the stained concrete and the brick steps. There was just too much over-spray for my comfort. 

The first column I painted the over spray blew 15 ft from that column. I didn't want to be trying to clean over-spray out of brick and mortar pores, that's for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2016)

werk away werk away


----------



## Big7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Time for Miami Vice and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moon, I think that we need to change the name of Jeffro to maybe ......................Michelangelo !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dat Jeffro is an artist extraordinaire and a heck of a painter !!!!!!!



Over the last weekend I went through Cliatt Crossing........Saw a campaign sign for some dude named Cooper, spent some time on the Arthur's place, and slept in Cullars Inn!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2016)

Time to hear from blood and brew some coffee to get the morning started.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Time to hear from blood and brew some coffee to get the morning started.



ringin out wires an tracin down cables all night while DB played on the computer an walked around talkin to folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.



mornin Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

You bout got this whipped Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2016)

mornin' moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Forecast for some cooler weather this weekend. Low to mid 40's both mornings. I can deal with that. Oh and thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to all of you sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

I got an extra hour of beauty sleep this BUT when I looked in the mirror this morning......I was still ugly !!!!  Maybe I need an all day sleep to help that fact.  

Coffee sounds good this morning.  Maybe a cup or three will help get my mojo fully awake.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mike, I had to mask off the entire porch with paper, which included both the stained concrete and the brick steps. There was just too much over-spray for my comfort.
> 
> The first column I painted the over spray blew 15 ft from that column. I didn't want to be trying to clean over-spray out of brick and mortar pores, that's for sure.



Chief, the good news is that you know how to do things and you've got the patience to make sure that it is done right.  

Last Friday, I was spray painting some special green  fabric to be used to camouflage my deer stand.  I used dark brown, light brown, yellow and red to paint a blended pattern on it to.  There was as slight breeze blowing and I made sure to wear old clothes and also I used a really old pair of glasses while spraying it.  No use ruining my current glasses with over-spray.   You live and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Over the last weekend I went through Cliatt Crossing........Saw a campaign sign for some dude named Cooper, spent some time on the Arthur's place, and slept in Cullars Inn!!



Rutt, you were spending some time in God's Country for sure then.  Cliatt's Crossing is a real goldmine for sure as it stays busy every day of the week.  They also sell hot dogs, sausage dogs, B-B-Q sandwiches, boiled peanuts etc.  I go in there every weekend myself as my property is only about two miles from there.  Cooper is a County Commissioner and he has owned Augusta Telephone Company for about 30-40 years now as well.  He actually owns a few more businesses as well.  He lives in a big house that is located actually behind that store.  He is a super nice guy and he is up for re-election again hence the signs all over.

Hugh Arthur at Sandhill Kennel is a world class place that people from all over spend time with their animals there.  Hugh's family is Top-Notch for sure and has a fantastic reputation for quality training and service.

I have never spent any time in the Cullar's Inn BUT it stays pretty full most of the time with a lot of fishermen, hunters, and other visitors to the area.  Elijah Clarke State Park just east of Lincolnton on the border of South Carolina always stays booked up with campers from all over as well.  I think that Bell's Grocery store in downtown Lincolnton sells more groceries to out of town guests including hunters and fishermen than they do to the residents of Lincoln County.  I am amazed at the license plate locations when I go in there most every weekend to buy groceries for an elderly relative of mine.  

Glad that you enjoyed your visit and I hope that you spent lots of money because that helps my property taxes to be a little lower each year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mornin Schweety.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Ain't heard from Quackbro, must be dealin with lil DooDooBo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Gotta get Jag off to work and to a Dr's appt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

I took these shots Sunday while we were filling the boat with bass. Test your knowledge. What kind?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I took these shots Sunday while we were filling the boat with bass. Test your knowledge. What kind?



The kind that would make me jump out of my boat, and walk on water if it fell off of that limb into my boat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I took these shots Sunday while we were filling the boat with bass. Test your knowledge. What kind?


I wanna say a banded water snake, but could you have him open his mouth for me please, so I can be sure..............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 18, 2016)

cedar tree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The kind that would make me jump out of my boat, and walk on water if it fell off of that limb into my boat!!!



 

Me too probably.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> cedar tree?





They don`t have those kinds of snakes in France.  A no, it ain`t a cedar. You know that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey! What have i missed?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> They don`t have those kinds of snakes in France.  A no, it ain`t a cedar. You know that.



We got water snakes in France.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

Sitting in Augusta.  Dawn's having test  run.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> We got water snakes in France.





Any venomous ones over there? Like this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta.  Dawn's having test  run.



Hope all is well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Nic, that isn't a canebreak is it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, that isn't a canebreak is it?





Nope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! What have i missed?



Howdy Mudro. You finish up with inventory?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope.



Don't think I've ever seen one in the wild.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't think I've ever seen one in the wild.





That last pic is a cottonmouth. You`ve never seen a  canebrake in the wild?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

Dang snack and drink machine takes debit card.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

There's twenty empty chairs in here, the ugliest woman in Augusta just sat beside me. ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That last pic is a cottonmouth. You`ve never seen a  canebrake in the wild?



Cottonmouth was my next choice, but I've never seen one that well colored.

I don't believe I have, Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's twenty empty chairs in here, the ugliest woman in Augusta just sat beside me. ..



Tell her Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Almost forgot, gotta go pick up Jag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her Hey.



Hope she don't have bad breff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Cottonmouth was my next choice, but I've never seen one that well colored.
> 
> I don't believe I have, Nic.





This one was about 40 feet or so from the one in the first pic, about 3 months apart. I`m wrapped up in em around this particular ladder stand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> This one was about 40 feet or so from the one in the first pic, about 3 months apart. I`m wrapped up in em around this particular ladder stand.



That's a angry one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a angry one!





Nah, they just have a bad reputation. Diamondbacks and copperheads are a lot meaner tempered than cottonmouths are. 

A cottonmouth is stronger and harder to hold than a copperhead though.

Which reminds me, I need to go check that stand. Might set in it this evening with a smoke pole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

Hawngray.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2016)

Not supposed to hold venomous snakes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2016)

zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2016)

Snake in that tree looks like Kaa. The snake from Jungle Book.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2016)

Where hdm03 been


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where hdm03 been



I'm here


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

Goodnight... Y'all try and be quite so I can shleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Nic, I reckon I have seen a canebreak, we called it a timber rattler up in N Georgia. Wasn't sure if they were the same until I looked it up.

Turns out it was 2 of them, a mating pair at the time we encountered them in very close proximity.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

Some people are just a chick magnet................... like Quack !!!!  


On the other hand, Nic is a snake and gator magnet !!!!! 

If I had my choice on going on a trip with Quack or Nic,   well I would prefer to go with Nic in a "skinny minute" because Quack can't teach me nothing about those chicks BUT Nic surely could teach me a lot about those gators and snakes !!!!!!    


NIC, I really like your photos and some of these snakes might just have me walking on water too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2016)

I just left work. Went halfway down the hwy and saw that I have left an hour early. 
I turnt around and came back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just left work. Went halfway down the hwy and saw that I have left an hour early.
> I turnt around and came back.







ya idjit . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Some people are just a chick magnet................... like Quack !!!!
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Nic is a snake and gator magnet !!!!!
> ...





Trust me Sockbro, I'd rather be sitting beside you, or Nic than that thing. 


When she walked in I shuddered and gagged.  I was the ONLY person in the room, ANNNNNND she JUST had to sit by me.  She was 'bout 4' tall, 300+ lbs, with warts all ova her.  I've seen better looking hawgs...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me Sockbro, I'd rather be sitting beside you, or Nic than that thing.
> 
> 
> When she walked in I shuddered and gagged.  I was the ONLY person in the room, ANNNNNND she JUST had to sit by me.  She was 'bout 4' tall, 300+ lbs, with warts all ova her.  I've seen better looking hawgs...




So what you are saying is she started trick or treating a little early with all of those warts and things !!!!  


We are know that she was in love with the Quackster !!!   In fact, she was muttering some thing about how much you looked like DR. LOVE !!!


Wait....on another thought, you should have taking her bowling and used her for the bowling ball  because you would have gotten a strike on every roll !!!!!


OK, I will stop now before I get Banded for sure !!!  Gotta go change out the circuit boards on both of my rear lights on my Silverado since they went on strike and are working only half of the time correctly this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So what you are saying is she started trick or treating a little early with all of those warts and things !!!!
> 
> 
> We are know that she was in love with the Quackster !!!   In fact, she was muttering some thing about how much you looked like DR. LOVE !!!
> ...





Woulda been quicker to jump over her than go around her.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just left work. Went halfway down the hwy and saw that I have left an hour early.
> I turnt around and came back.


    
Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2016)

Afternoon all.   Dropped by the Goodwill looking for used toys and dang wallyworld ain't got nuttin on dem dims.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Evening Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2016)

hi moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just put some cheekun on the egg. Mrs. Moonpie caught some thighs on sale at Kroger. Still too dang hot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2016)

beef burritos here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Columns are painted. No injuries to report.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2016)

Cooking a HUGE batch of vegetable soup, ham, peas, rice, kone, okra, venison, onions, mushrooms, carrots, butta peas, pretty much all the leftovers she's had in the freezer !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooking a HUGE batch of vegetable soup, ham, peas, rice, kone, okra, venison, onions, mushrooms, carrots, butta peas, pretty much all the leftovers she's had in the freezer !!!



That's going to be good ol comfort food.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Glad you came through it ok Jeff. Gobble eating Messican and Quackgro is eating the garden.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2016)

live from werk....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

Workin my hind end awf tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

Gobblin, EE, Moon???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning Blood.  HAPPY HUMP DAY.  Sorry that you are having to work so hard tonight.

I am here, present and accounted for this morning and I need a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee to get my rear in gear today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

bloodbro, I'm alive

morning EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ima dragging in. Good hump day morning EE, Gobble and Bloodbro. Trying to get motivated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

Mornin men.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

morning Chief

time for me to get


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

if I would have just kept doing what I was doing in high school instead of listening to my parents ... I could be starting my day right now... wind in my hair, sun on my face just tossing bags of trash into a truck... but no I had to listen!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Opertunities squandered Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Opertunities squandered Bloodbro.



yep ... hind sight is 40 40


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

keebs,

apple butter

10 lbs of tart apples (about 10 large)
2 C of apple cider
3-5 C of sugar
3/4 tsp of ground cloves
1/2 tsp ground allspice
3 tsp of ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp of ground nutmeg

1. wash, core, quarter apples  I don't peel them
2. cook apples in cider until tender (just like you are)  should be about 12-14 C of pulp
3. add 1/2 to 2/3 C of sugar, to taste, for each C of apple pulp  Then add spices
4. Cook at 350 F or in slow cooker 6-8 hours, stirring often.  Test for doneness using the spoon method.  Once no liquid oozes around the edge when spooned onto cold plate it is done.
5. Pack in jars and boiling water process for 10 minutes.  I believe it can be frozen as well but I have never done that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> if I would have just kept doing what I was doing in high school instead of listening to my parents ... I could be starting my day right now... wind in my hair, sun on my face just tossing bags of trash into a truck... but no I had to listen!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

Mornin gobblein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein.



G said Haaaay... I got him over here cleaning out my gutters!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> G said Haaaay... I got him over here cleaning out my gutters!



 

Send him ova here when he's done, thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs,
> 
> apple butter
> 
> ...


 Gonna copy & paste this in my recipe folder, thank you, darlin'!!


blood on the ground said:


> if I would have just kept doing what I was doing in high school instead of listening to my parents ... I could be starting my day right now... wind in my hair, sun on my face just tossing bags of trash into a truck... but no I had to listen!!!!


 typical rebellious teen, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Send him ova here when he's done, thanks.


howudoin?

ok, off to do payroll.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Send him ova here when he's done, thanks.



It will be tomorrow Jiff... Lilfeller will probably be tuckered out by the end of the day....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Gonna copy & paste this in my recipe folder, thank you, darlin'!!
> 
> typical rebellious teen, huh?
> 
> ...



 I will be doin much betta when my check gets here....Don't forget me.



blood on the ground said:


> It will be tomorrow Jiff... Lilfeller will probably be tuckered out by the end of the day....



Meanwhile, I'll check on some extension ladder levelers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeffro!!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 19, 2016)

morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I will be doin much betta when my check gets here....Don't forget me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll check on some extension ladder levelers.



Bricks and scrap lumber????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

morning cramer


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I will be doin much betta when my check gets here....Don't forget me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll check on some extension ladder levelers.


 I could neva do that!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!


Are you through counting yet?


cramer said:


> morning


How you doin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Any venomous ones over there? Like this?



We have a couple species of vipers kind of like copperheads but thats about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!



Crap 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Bricks and scrap lumber????



I found duct tape to be a quicker method.



Keebs said:


> I could neva do that!
> 
> Are you through counting yet?
> 
> How you doin?


 

Well, if you get caught just tell them you donated it to the DNC and the Hillary campaign. It will never be heard of again.  

I know, I know, NO politics......couldn't help myself on final debate night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2016)

Just 3 nights and off the weekend.  My truck and my wife are missing . . Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 3 nights and off the weekend.  My truck and my wife are missing . . Grrrrrrrrrrrr



Is poobo also gone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is poobo also gone?



Took the truck and bogro, left doodoo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is poobo also gone?





Jeff C. said:


> Took the truck and bogro, left doodoo.





She left doodoobro, he tore her Peace Lily UP !!


----------



## cramer (Oct 19, 2016)

Morning kwak


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning kwak





Hiya Cramerbro, gotta go . .


----------



## cramer (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm  on my way  back with the truck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2016)

Who believes the promise of rain this Friday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who believes the promise of rain this Friday?



First I've heard.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2016)

im herea


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

No won on the playground...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

Out of deer meat.. had to settle for a beef roast, taters and greens


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2016)

Well Good Morning and  Happy Thursday to you Blood and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  I can't sleep so I decided to get a bunch of work done before I have to visit a plant for a meeting at 10 AM today.

Seems like I've had 40 eleven dozen things to get done this week so I have had my nose, toes, and rear-end to the grindstone all week.  

I definitely need some coffee to get my Mojo going today.  Hopefully Gobblin's 18-Wheeler coffee truck will make a delivery sometimes soon.

OH, by the way, this Driveler Thread is over-cooked and well done this morning so somebody needs to fire up a new one and get it up to room temperature soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Morning EE and Bloodbro. Today is my Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

morning boys! congrats moon nothing like a extree day added to the weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

Woke at 2 and just lay there for two hours.   Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Oh well getting the morning started and maybe someone will get all jittery and start another driveler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

moon,

how did you swing an extra weekend day?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Woke at 2 and just lay there for two hours.   Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Oh well getting the morning started and maybe someone will get all jittery and start another driveler.



go for it G


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Oops


----------

